# Age of Heroes - LR's Gestalt Game.



## Lord_Raven88 (May 25, 2006)

You're in a cavern, in the centre is a twisted stone and metal sculpture, upon the sculpture are hung countless severed heads, all of which are horribly animated all the while they call and beckon to you.  Gazing at the sculpture you're horrified to see your own head adorning the sculpture, surrounded by the heads of various other people.  As you lay eyes upon yourself a sensation of drowsiness comes upon you, and you begin to float up to the abhorrent structure, higher and higher you ascend.

As you get closer a huge shadowy figure rears up from the steaming pit at the sculptures core, opening it's shadowy maw you are confronted by rows upon rows of razor sharp teeth, inch by inch you move closer to creatures mouth, inwardly you scream in fear and try to move away from the horrible apparition, however outwardly you smile serenely as you move closer to your certain death.

As you enter the mouth of the beast you feel yourself lying down on it's moist tongue, and you watch helplessly as the mouth suddenly closes and you feel the sharp bite of it's teeth digging into your flesh.

Divine Spellcasters Only[sblock]
As the teeth sink into your flesh you suddenly find yourself floating again above the twisted sculpture, as you watch the shadowy form disappear and you can make out what looks like tortured souls being drawn into the latticework of the sculpture, as each soul is absorbed a burst of energy is released by the sculpture into the fiery pit at it's core, soon the stream of souls begins to increase as more and more are drawn into it.

Floating higher and higher you begin to pass thru the walls of the very rocks and soon you are hovering over a formidable stone fortress which rest high up in a mountain range.

You only have a second to take in your surroundings before you're flying higher and higher, as you rise you can make out what looks like a thousands and thousands of souls being drawn into the deep pit from all across the land, flying higher still to can see a what appears to be a massive hurricane composed of ephemeral souls circling around this dark pit slowly draining away to oblivion.[/sblock]
~~~~

Waking with a scream you find yourself drenched with sweat, your heart is pounding as if you've just finished running a long distance race, standing before you is the glowing representation of your deity "You must find the others, only together can you stop this evil, you must go to Inupras to find the answers you seek, Inupras"

For a week now you have been receiving these disturbing visions, it's always the same dream followed by the nightly visitations of your deities, each day you're left with a sense of urgency, after speaking with the wise ones of your home it was determined that you had been selected by the Gods to seek out the evil in your dreams and put a stop.

Travelling to Inupras capital city of Imaskar, you enter the majestic city and are drawn to the plaza of the gods, a huge open plaza which is surrounded by the temples of the main good and neutral Gods of Faerun. 

In the centre of the plaza is an ancient circle of stones which are covered in strange runes and pictographs which seem to change before the very eyes of viewer.  It is said that the rune cover stone circle was created in the distant past by the combined efforts of all of the good and neutral gods, as they wages there eternal battle against the disruptive forces of evil.

Around this place of solitude there are benches for the faithful to rest upon as the meditate upon the will of the Gods, taking you eyes away from the stone circle you each look around and are shocked to recognise some of the faces from your terrible dream, judging by the expression on the faces of the others they are as equally surprised and seem to recognise your own.

Gathering together in a circle of stunned silence you each gaze around at the others, and realise that like you, they too are the chosen of the gods.

OOC: The year is -7800 DR you have all travelled to the Imperial Imaskar City of Inupras to find answers to the dreams that have been plaguing your sleep.


----------



## Wrahn (May 25, 2006)

A boy, dressed in dirt and rags lead a man into the plaza.  The man was huge, closer to seven foot than six, his frame was broad and heavily muscled.  He drew the attention of those around him, not for his size but for what he wore.  For the most part it was fairly unremarkable fare, sturdy, if dusty traveling clothes, a wide brimmed hat that both hid his face from the sun and from other observes, it was none of that.  He carried a ridiculously oversized sword on his back.

The hilt stuck up past his head and the blade almost reached the ground.  That would have been unwieldy enough, but the blade must have been eight inches across.  By the looks of it, there was no way anything less than a giant could wield such a monstrous weapon.  It begged to ask what use could a person have for it, so the people of the city gave him a wide berth and the guard eyed him carefully.

The boy stopped, pointed at the stone monument in the middle of the plaza, then turned back expectantly.  “See mister, right here, like I said.”

The monster of a man smiled down at the lad, “Indeed you did.”   Reaching into his pouch he produced two coins, one copper and the other silver, handing the copper to the child his deep voice intoned, “This is for your work.  Since you have proven yourself reliable, I would like to hire you again.  I am hungry, but I do not know what street vendor would sell appropriate fare.”

“If you would be so kind as to select something for me, purchase it and return to me at the benches, I could see perhaps a like payment for you.  Also, since I hate to eat alone, buy yourself something as well.”   He solemnly pressed the silver coin in the boys hand and watched him run off.  If the boy returned with his food he would see gold.

Ununkua’em sometimes called the Vanquisher looked over the plaza as he walked toward the circle of stones.  Inupras was like many of the lowland cities he had traveled to, perhaps larger, perhaps more elaborate, but none the less same at the heart of it.  How these people could stay in their buildings and not move about is something he could never figure.  He had traveled among them for years, seeking out their warriors to test himself against.

Their differences did not always make them weak, but for the most part, compared to his own people, they were sheltered and unprepared for the world beyond their walls and cities.  That wasn’t wrong, he reminded himself, it was a trade off.  They had many things his people did not have as well.  They were more forgiving of weakness than his people.

He reached the circle of stones and nothing momentous happened.  He wasn’t sure if he was relieved or annoyed.  Valadis had appeared to him before, but never like this.  And the dreams…

It had all lead him here, for what purpose he was uncertain.  He had spoken of others, but what others, how would he know them?  His visions and feelings had brought him to these stones and no farther.  So now he waited, for a portent, or perhaps another divine visitation.

OOC:
Ununkua’em is using his hat of disguise to appear smaller, and his armor is glimmered to appear as traveling clothes.  His feature, aside from the human like coloration, appears much as his true form (the ones from the dreams) so he should be recognizable.


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2006)

The milling throng of people around the outer edge of the Plaza of the Gods parts briefly to let a spotted grey gelding through. Riding on its back is a figure garbed in the flowing dark robe and scarf of a desert nomad, though the sword at its side is not the usual thick, heavily curved blade they use. Also, the figure is speaking in the tones of a young woman...apparently to no one.

"From humble beginnings, this daughter of a humble fisherman followed the rank and bloody scent of ADVENTURE, through the secret elf glades, down into the earthy halls of new Shanatar, south to the arid wastes of Calimport...and now...HERE!"

In a sudden flurry of motion, the figure explodes off the horse's back, leaving the desert robe and head covers behind to flutter to the cobbles around the tired mount. The rider reappears a few paces ahead of her mount, clad in a raiment of what looks like liquid silver, worn over a short shirt and vest that leaves her arms bare, and a pair of loose dark grey trousers that look cut for maximum mobility. She's quite pretty, with a heart shaped face, still slightly plump with the last fading sign of youth, and crowned with bright yellow hair that falls to her shoulders in amber waves, held away from her face with a well-worked diadem of silver and gold wire with a single blue gem over her forehead. Her skin is far too pale for the desert garb she'd been wearing, to say nothing of the blonde hair, and her eyes flash bright green...just a touch TOO green, as if she were of the fey folk herself, though her ears are round and her proportions human. Further, while in the bundle of robes she seemed fairly large, now she is revealed to be...a bit short, and of slim build. Hardly an impressive seeming warrior...

With a flourish of her cape, she whips her sword out and points it at the center of the plaza, then takes a formal bow.

"By your grace, Tyche, I, Ilshana the Bold,  have come to this place at the heart of Imaskar. I will await your bidding here, goddess of fortune."

She stands up and slides the rapier home again, then turns around to catch sight of the huge man solemnly waiting nearby. At first she nods at him in polite recognition and starts to walk past...then she stops and looks back at his face, squinting slightly.

"Excuse me, towering fellow, but have we met before? Your face seems somehow...familiar to me." She frowns as she studies him...then her eyes widen and her face pales. She points.

"It's...YOU!"


----------



## Wrahn (May 25, 2006)

Ununkua’em watched, amused at the girl’s dramatic entrance, wondering if this sort of thing was common here.  He suppressed the desire to applaud, unsure if it was appropriate or not.

He returned her nod politely, a small smile on his lips, but her sudden outburst caught him off guard.  He was sure he had never met this girl before.  Then as he studied her for a second, he realized he had seen her before… in the dream.

Looking away from the girl for a moment, glancing at the crowd that was now watching them, he spoke loud enough for the crowd to hear, “I am Ununkua’em, I believe I was sent here to meet you.”


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2006)

"Another chosen of Tyche!" the girl blurts joyously, and extends a small hand. The gesture looks almost silly being that the top of her head would barely brush the giant's chest.

"I am Ilshana, a knight errant on a fool's errand. My discourse is coarse, but listen and find a method in the madness; a pattern in the patter, that suggests subjects that matter to us both, and by my troth..." at this she winks and draws her sword into a salute. "As the wicked swear, and the mighty can aver, I've little fear or care for who I've stung. And of all the things I carry with which to fight and harry, the only thing more scary than my blade, is my tongue."

She bows again, and with a twirling motion, sheathes the rapier.

"At your service! But, we should sit! Talk! You have had the dream too?"

Ilshana plunks down on a bench and beckons the taller man over.


----------



## Wrahn (May 25, 2006)

He reaches down and takes her hand, carefully as if he suspects it might break.  His hands are feel rough, hard and larger than they look.  He smiles broadly at her rhymes and as she ushers him to the bench he take off his pack and massive sword, setting them down beside him.

”I am pleased to meet you, chosen of Tyche, though I am afraid I do not follow the same mistress you do.  I walk the path of Valadis, the seeker of enlightenment.  Which is to say I am his champion, when he feels it is necessary to act.”

He lets the crowd she has gathered disperse a little before continuing in quieter tones, “You have had the dreams as well?  They and nightly visages of Valadis have brought me here.  He spoke of others, which I can now only suspect represent other divine interests.  If this is marshalling forces of multiple deities, then we could be facing something unprecedented.”

He looks distant for a moment, ”I dreamt of a construct of stone and metal, from which hung animated heads.  One of which was yours, one of which was mine.  From the bowels of the construct came a beast of shadows which consumed me.  The construct then began to consume souls, one after another, right into the pit from which the beast came.  I was drawn higher and could see souls streaming in from outside the constructs, thousands of them.  The higher I went the more souls I could see, all pouring toward the beast, like all the souls in the world being drawn into this thing.”

“Were your dreams similar?”


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2006)

*Silvanyck Elf Bard/Warlock*

Another enters the plaza. He is a tall well built Copper (Wood) Elf with Coppery green tinged skin and piercing hazel eyes. His reddish copper colored hair is worn long and carefully braided. He is lithe in the way of all elves and touched with the personal magnatism of some distant fey ancestor. A longbow of fine craftsmanship hangs at his shoulders while a stout club craved with intricate leaves shares space on his hip with an antler handled hunting knife and a beautifully crafted rapier of strange greenish metal. A long spear completes his weaponry. His well worn, but skillfully wrough studded leather armor has been dyed with the native plant extracts of the Lethyr forest allowing it to blend in. His low soft boots create hardly a rustle as he walks. His only adornments are a thin piece of green leather he uses to tie his braid, a wooden holy symbol in the shape of a cressent moon pinned to his chest, a simple gold ring and a strip of purple cloth covered in golden arcane symbols he wears draped around his neck. Despite all this hardware there is a feeling of power that goes beyond the physical about Silvanyck. Something in his sharp eyes or flicker of light at his finger tips suggests that he is in touch with the ancient power of the fey people and their forests.

He sits on a bench and begins to play a flute. The music is soft and lilting bringing forth images of rustling leaves and soft breezes. He glances up at the large man and the woman on the bench talking and hits a sour note as recognition dawns. He slips the flute into a case and rises gracefully to stride over to them. When he speaks his voice is smooth and rich. He speaks the trade tongue with an Elvish accent. "Please forgive me for interrupting you, but I must ask if you have been summoned here by visions and dreams?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2006)

Ilshana, just about to answer her new friend's question, turns to look at the newcomer and immediately yelps delightedly, "ELF!"

She jumps to her feet and bows with a sweep of her arm. "ELF!"

Then she begins a rapid patter in the Elven tongue, displaying remarkable fluency for a human. "Yes! We were both in a dream and got eaten by a monster with heads hanging from it, only his dream was a bit different than mine and he kept going up while I just woke up, but he saw my head and I saw his and I think I saw YOURS...all hanging from the monster!"

She takes a breath and gestures at the bench, switching back to Common. "Sit with us, and we'll share tales of Tyche's sending."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 26, 2006)

*Devona Rift: Human Cleric/Healer*

In to the plaza strolls a medium sized young lady.  In the shiny breastplate she seems to be walking with sunshine.  The woman with long blonde hair  looks around the square with the wide eyes of a child.  Not that she has never been in a city just this one is new.  She strides up to the statue looking over the writing not that she knows any of it just seemed like the thing to do.

"Thank Xeros I made it here.  Why I am here is beyond me, but if my diety wish it it can't be all bad.  Now those others that were there they looked like...," she scans the square with her hands behind her back while taking measured strides to look completely around the statue mumbling to herself, "Hmm they look familiar...I will see."

As she walks closer she listens in to what the group is talking about, "Dreams: Check, Weird things: Check, Dieties personal visit: Check," she mumbles to herself.

"Hello!" comes a suprisingly chipper voice, "I think I know you all, from _the_ dream.  Well I will make this easy, my name is Devona Rift priest of Xeros.  You can call me Dev," she then reaches out her hand and shakes hands with all who are willing.


----------



## Wrahn (May 26, 2006)

Ununkua’em stands, putting his sword back over his shoulder.  He smiles as Ilshana speaks to the elf in excited tones in what he presumes to be elven.  Turning to the other newcomer, he takes her professed hand and again, his hand feels harder and larger than appearances would have.

“My name is Ununkua’em, I am the Champion of Valadis.  The young lady here is Ilshana, chosen of Tyche and I am afraid our elven friend has not had the opportunity to introduce himself yet.” he says with a small amused smile.

“I think I recognize your face from the dream as well, Dev.  If everyone that had a head hanging from that structure shows up here, the Imaskari are going think they have been invaded.”


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2006)

Ilshana laughs.

"There's not going to be enough room on the bench here," she remarks, and also shakes Dev's hand. "I wonder how we'll know when we're all here? D'ya think the Seal there will sense us all together and burst open to let us defeat Evil once and for all?"

She glances at the runed cover stone in the middle of the plaza measuringly.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2006)

*Silvanyck Wood Elf Bard/Warlock*

Somewhat overwhealmed, Silvanyck recovers quickly and greets Ilshana formally in Elvish. Then he takes Ununkua’em offered hand returning a firm if much smaller grip and continues, "Silvanyck Greenbough of Lethyr". He begins, "It sounds as if the visions provided by our respective deities are similar, and I do recognize you both from my dreams."  He turns as the newcomer joins the conversation. "I am pleased to meet you Devona Rift priest of Xeros, Dev. I am Silvanyck Greenbough of the Lethy. While I am no priest it seems the First of the Seldarine has seen fit to call me for this matter." At Ilshana's last comment, the elf unconciously looks at the ground at their feet. "That would be a very direct resolution, but it wouldn't make for a very good story to tell afterwards now would it?" He glances up looking about for others, "besides, I remember more faces from my dreams."


----------



## Wrahn (May 26, 2006)

Looking over at the stone in the middle of the plaza, Ununkua'em considers it briefly then replies, "My guess would be no.  Valadis said I would find answers here and while an opponent would be an answer of a sort, I don't think he would send us here unprepared."

"No, I would guess that a guide, be it a sign or a person, shall make itself known when we have fully assembled."

"In my dream, I remember heads beyond counting, but a only a few faces were close enough, clear enough to remember specifically.  Though the prospect of marching to war in an army of light holds some appeal to me, I doubt our company will be more than ten."


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

Considering for a moment the Elf replies, "I would have to agree, I can't remember even a dozen faces clearly. I expect our company will be less than that."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 26, 2006)

"Oh I was supposed to remember all those faces...," she seems sad, "Oh well I found what I was looking for!  I just listened for others talking about that cooky dream," she says with a smile.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

"Yes, so far our quest has been relatively simple, but I have a feeling that things will start to get more challenging soon. I wonder if the place in our dreams is even on this plane of existence?"


----------



## Wrahn (May 26, 2006)

"Speaking of the dream, does anyone have any idea what that was?  Or where it was?  I could see it from a great height, but only that it was in the mountains."


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

"Your recollection is better than mine, I remember a metal framework adorned with heads above a pit with a horrible mouth and then nothing..."


----------



## Wrahn (May 26, 2006)

"You didn't see the souls being consumed by the structure?  Or the thousands of souls being drawn into it?"

"I dreamt of a structure with animated severed heads on it, a countless number of them.  I saw my head and then a shadow beast arose from the center of the structure and consumed me.  I then began to rise and souls begin to be consumed, their energy funnelled into the center of the structure from where the beast came.  I continue to rise and I can see more and more souls being drawn to it.  I got a brief glimpse of a fortress in the mountains before it was obscured by the sheer numbers of souls being drawn into it.  Like I told Ilshana, it was as if all the souls everywhere were being drawn to the constuct."

"Did your dreams differ?  Were you not visited by a visage of your chosen deity?"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 26, 2006)

"Mine had all that consuming in it too!" Dev gets a big smile on her face, "I still don't know what it means." Dev takes the pack off her back and sits down on the dusty dirt road. Kicking her legs out she begins again, "After all that creepy stuff, Xeros visited me and told me to come here.  So where does everyone hail from?"  Dev takes out a stick and begins to tap out a beat pattern on the ground.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

"It sounds the same, but my own vision stopped at the point of being consumed and then I came out of the revere and saw the image of Corellan Larethian while in a fully awakened state. Perhaps the difference can be attributed to the fact that Elves do not truely sleep, but rather enter a kind of meditative trance?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2006)

"Mmmmnope," Ilshana says thoughtfully. "I didn't see all that either. I saw the maw, then got eaten by the jaw, and that was it. Woke up...well, kinda woke up. I figured it was still kind of asleep, because I don't usually see Tyche when I'm awake. But I didn't raise into the air like that."

She pauses, then adds, "What's really odd is that when I was being sucked into the monster's mouth...I was yelling and screaming in my head and trying to get away. But I could feel that my face was just smiling and calm as could be."

"Funny, that." She doesn't seem terribly amused though.


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2006)

*Silvanyck Wood Elven Bard/Warlock*

"Funny, yeah, but not in a good way. Now that you mention it, I remember that too. It was very strange." Glancing at the others he asks, "Where are you all from? It seems we are an oddly diverse group, I am from the Lethyr forest in the east."


----------



## Wrahn (May 27, 2006)

"The paralysis was the same for me.  Things received as visions are not usually without meaning, it is probably a warning."   The large man says thoughtfully.

"My people come from the mountains to the west and south of here, but I haven't been there for many years.  So long that I am not sure I would call it home any longer.  I am not sure that I have anyplace I would call home.  My calling keeps me wandering."


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2006)

Ilshana chuckles. 

"I bet we have that much in common. I'm ORIGINALLY from a little village up on the north end of the Sword Coast. Fishers and tater farmers, mostly. But it's not home. Hasn't been home in ages. I've since trekked through the forests of the East, and dwelled in the secret enclave of Evereska...I learned a great deal from the elves there, but had to move on. I dined with the dwarves in their great halls of stone, as they celebrated their new unity which one day challenge the nations of men. I was captured by a band of orcs and goblins, and had to prove to them daily that I was more entertaining alive and talking than steaming in a pot. I've sat to tea in halfling barrows, and gnome burrows; tilled the earth and spoken the secret language of badgers and stoats...and barely escaped being enslaved by the Mad Djinn Lord as his forces conquered Calimport! And now I've come here to the legendary empire of Imaskar, cruel and decadant and full of reckless, fabulous power."

She grins and twirls a finger. "Home is overrated."


----------



## Question (May 28, 2006)

Troile, the elven half-gold dragon introduces herself. 

"Greetings, i am Troile, from Evereska. We all seem to have the same dream with minor variations here, most likely a dire prophecy of some sort. I have discussed this with the high priest of Correllan Larathien in Evereska, while he was not able to shed much light on the situation, he promised to contact me should he discover any further information, and meanwhile i have been sent here to find out more about this possible new threat to the realms, for if the dream can be believed, it is a threat to us all."


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2006)

"Well hello to you," Ilshana chuckles. "This group's filling out fast. Maybe we should decide what to do once we're all here."


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

Glad to see someone else of elven blood and a follower of Correllan Larathien as well, Silvanyck bows, "Welcome to our little band." "Indeed there may be more to arrive. I must confess that I made no plans beyond coming to this place."


----------



## Wrahn (May 31, 2006)

The sudden appearance of a clearly inhuman creature puts Ununkua’em on edge, looking at the people outside the assembling group like he was expecting something.  When nothing immediately happens he locks eyes with the half dragon, “Welcome Troile.”

After a time of waiting and no one else making themselves known, the large man, still on edge with Troile about, speaks up, “Well, it doesn’t look like anyone else is going to appear here at the moment.  I would think we have something of a discussion to have.”

“We know that the structure is in a fortress in a mountain range.  We know there is some kind of shadow beast at it’s heart.  I did not recognize what kind of beast it was, it was out of my experience, is there anyone else able to identify it?”

“I think it is in our best interest to find out what we can.  We were lead here, in the heart of an empire ruled by people called ‘the Artificers’ I doubt that is a coincidence considering we are looking for some kind of magical construct.  Does anyone have any contacts among the Imaskari that they could tap to look for more information about current projects or perhaps rebel artificers or fortresses in the mountains?”


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 1, 2006)

OOC: After making a number of knowledge checks on your behalf, you have discovered the following

Once the fortress that Unu, Devona and Aramel saw is described to Silvanyck, he mentions that it sounds like the Fortress of the  Legendary Frost Giant Leader Jarl Gnorgrak, from the Crystalmist mountains* which lie 200 miles west of Inupras. (The exact location is unknown)

At the mention of Jarl Gnorgraks name Devona remembers hearing that the Jarl and his followers are worshippers of a Demon Lord called Kostchtchie, and are shunned by the other Frost Giants due to there fell practices.

*Currently called the Dragon Sword Mountains

Obviously this is but the tip of the proverbial iceberg


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 1, 2006)

Ilshana listens to the recollections and snaps her fingers.

"That gives us something to work with!" she blurts happily. "You brainy sagey sorts should head to a library and hit the books. I shall go to mage academies and temples, and see if I can convince people of learning to tell me a few tales of frost giants, caverns with soul eating sculptures, and demon lords."

She plants her fists on her hips in an unintentionally pixielike pose.

"Sound good?"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 1, 2006)

"Wait a minute, Jarl Gnorgrak that sounds familiar.  Yeah! He and his posse are shuned.  Now what was it for...," Devona pauses for a second tapping her finger against her chin, "The....demon lord...Kostchtchie, " she says unsteadily, "Yeah worshiping the Demonlord Kostchtchie."

"Hmm that could be why we are all here.  A giant worshiping a demon, but seems a little large for just the one, two, three, four, five," she points as she counts, "of us to take down a _giant king_."


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 2, 2006)

"Then we make inquires and meet back here, say at sunset?  We should leave someone here to meet with anyone else whom might come this way."

Ununkua'em will ask a passerby about any sages that might be for hire in the city and directions to their abode.  Assuming he can find one, he will hire the sage for any information he might have on Jarl Gnorgrak and his tribe as well as Kostchtchie.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

"I can visit the bardic college and the libraries. I would like to have more information before we set out. Returning at sunset works for me if we are all in agreement."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 3, 2006)

"SURE!!!" Dev says with almost too much behind it.  "I will sit and wait here."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 3, 2006)

"What? Wait?" Ilshana seems almost offended by the idea.

"You can come with me! Which temple would know the most about demon lords? Or...we could try some mage guild or tower. Imaskar is supposed to be positively awash in mages. There must be a center of learning or something for them."

"Come on, let's track 'em down!"


----------



## Question (Jun 3, 2006)

"Temples might be a good location to ask around, they might know something about the demon cult."

Troile will also try to send a message back to Everska via means of a message stone, a minor magical item keyed to its copy, in the care of the high priest there.(Plot/RP purposes only)


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 4, 2006)

Dev gives the elf a look, "But what about the other people that were suppose to meet us here?"

"If you really need company I will come with you," Dev says in a cheery voice, "So what kind of stuff are we going to go learn about?"

As she walks she has a slight skip in her step any one on the walk that looks injured or sick she will try to comfort if that means burning spells from either healer or cleric she will do it firstly pulling from cleric spells sacking to make them heal spells.  

"So Ilshana," horribly mispronouncing your name, "Where you from?  What ya do for a living?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2006)

"Oh...well. Someone should stay for them, I guess..." Ilshana decides.

Then she declares, "Anyone who wants to go to the temples, come with me!," and starts off. She answers Dev's questions as they go. 

"Here and there. I pick up something new from every place I go, so I like to think I'm from all of them, kind of. But I started out from a little fishing village way up north that you would never have heard of. As for what I DO...well, lots of things! I routed a gang of bandits once, and convinced a pair of trolls to stop hanging out on a trade road and eating people. And I braved the depths of Al'Harad's tomb to retrieve his royal shroud from the sarcophagus! Of course, that was just before the jinn army came and I had to run run run..." Ilshana shrugs.

"So it's been fun. What about you, Dev?"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 5, 2006)

"Well let me see...," Dev sticks out her tongue as she thinks, "I lived in this LARGE," as she waves her hands to show just how big she is talking about, "fortress city.  I knew that I needed to help people and so I joined the clergy and thier efforts to heal the wounded from our armies.  But ya know I didn't really like all the fire and brimestone type stuff that they sometime preached.  I just liked to make people better!" Dev perks up at the last part coming almost to a squeal.

"Well they said I was sooooooooo good that I became "Captain of the Healing Core" or some such thing," she uses finger quotations around her title.  "Then these _horrible_ dreams and then eerie visits from Xeros made me quit to come here!" She says all this will continuing to skip slightly down the street.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

"I shall see you all later then." He heads off in search of the bardic college or failing that a tavern frequented by bards.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 6, 2006)

Ununkua'em asks around for a notable Sage and is eventually directed to the house of Marteen the Wise, getting Marteen to agree to help is no small task in itself, but after agreeing to meet his exorbitant fee of 100 gold crown Marteen deigns to answer your questions.  

After describing your vision in full Marteen takes on a thoughtful cast "Hmm I can't say I've heard of this Gnorgrak fellow, but I'm pretty sure that the metal and stone construction you described from your _dream_ is infact an ancient device called a Deadgate, according to ancient lore this device once activated steals the soul energy of those who've died within a few hundred miles of the device, this energy can then be used by the creator of the Deadgate for all manner of purposes, such as magical item creation, and to even to power spells, naturally anyone who controls this device would be a deadly and powerful foe to all living creatures"

~~~~

Whistling a merry tune Silvanyck heads off to the prestigious Virtuoso Academy, Silvanyck easily gains admittance to the meeting hall which is fulled with both aspiring and accomplished master musicians, making his way over to a senor group of bards Silvanyck makes his introduction and pleads his case to the honoured masters, having heard of Silvanyck own fame the group willingly agrees to helps in exchange for an ancient elvin lovesong.

After describing his dream to the master musicians they there is much heated discussion "I have heard of this Jarl Gnorgrak that you speak of and the tales about his tribe is both horrific and true, I've also heard tell that his fortress is located high up in a narrow valley in the Crytalmist mountains two hundred miles due west of here...."

"Yes yes old man you're partially correct, it's about 70 miles from Solon, as I hear it, the area around Solon has been suffering much troubles over the last year, apparently there is a group of four dwarves who've been harvesting the heads of the locals, the rumour has it that each of them is both a powerful  warrior as well as being a skilled Wizard, also it seems that unlike other bandits, all they're interested in are the heads of there victims..."

"This stone and metal construction you speak of can only be the fabled Deadgate that is mentioned in Eliads Laments, if it is truly one and the same, then this is the first reported appearance of one in over 5000 years..."

"...I hear that despite all the troubles going on around Solon that the Government has refused to lift a finger to help the locals, what with the Giant uprising in the west and the threat of an invading Orcish horde to the south who can blame them really..."

~~~~

Since Ilshana is in the courtyard of the Gods it's an easy walk for her to the Temple of Oghma, after speaking to an acolyte Ilshana is granted permission to speak to the High Priest Hedrick after making a suitable donation to the poor box (50gps), Ilshana then goes on to describe the vision that she was sent to her in great detail.

"This is grave news indeed my child, much of what you have described is a mystery to me, however I'm certain of two things, firstly the pit that you described can only be a portal that leads to the abyss, what ever the purpose of this strange device it bode ill for all, if it isn't stopped."

"Secondly the creature that you described that arose from the pit must be Orcus, Demon Prince of the Undead, you can't allow for this device to be completed, it must be destroyed at all cost.  Due to the nature of your mission my child I'm willing to offer further aid if it is within my power."

~~~~

OOC: Sorry Question you don't have a magical message stone, so I'll assume that Troile decided to wait for the others to return.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 7, 2006)

Ununkua'em nods at the sages knowledge, impressed by the sage.  He considers the information, then asks more.

"Master Sage, your reputation is obviously well deserved.  I am wondering if there is more information I could get from you concerning the Deadgate."

"I understand that certain ancient artifacts are difficult to destroy.  That a particular method, unique to the artifact, is required.  Can you tell me if the Deadgate is one of those artifacts and if so, what method would be used to destroy it."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2006)

"This is grave news indeed my child, much of what you have described is a mystery to me, however I'm certain of two things, firstly the pit that you described can only be a portal that leads to the abyss, what ever the purpose of this strange device it bode ill for all, if it isn't stopped."

"Secondly the creature that you described that arose from the pit must be Orcus, Demon Prince of the Undead, you can't allow for this device to be completed, it must be destroyed at all cost. Due to the nature of your mission my child I'm willing to offer further aid if it is within my power."

-----

Ilshana listens carefully, her normal silliness quickly fading to be replaced by a concerned frown. She hadn't told the priest everything she knew yet, mainly to see what his conclusions were with a minimum of "contamination." She didn't want to guide him to one conclusion or another. Orcus was a surprise...an unpleasant one. Bad enough that this touched on one demon lord...but two? And Orcus was in a whole other league too. 

Gods, she hated undead.

"All right," she said slowly to the priest, giving him time to reorient. "Suppose that this thing that's hooked up to the gate to the Abyss that Orcus came out of is...some kind of...soul...eating thing? Or soul collecting? Have you heard of anything that might grab souls from all over and suck them in? Some friends of mine saw more of this vision than I did, and what they saw made it seem like something like that." She pauses, then adds, "Also, does Orcus have any...well, allies in the Abyss? Or other demon lords that serve him?"

"Kostchtchie, perhaps?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 8, 2006)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Ununkua'em nods at the sages knowledge, impressed by the sage.  He considers the information, then asks more.
> 
> "Master Sage, your reputation is obviously well deserved.  I am wondering if there is more information I could get from you concerning the Deadgate."
> 
> "I understand that certain ancient artifacts are difficult to destroy.  That a particular method, unique to the artifact, is required.  Can you tell me if the Deadgate is one of those artifacts and if so, what method would be used to destroy it."



Pondering the Goliaths question, the Sage begins checking thru his references "Hmmm, as far as I can tell this device is a product of mortals and not Gods, so it shouldn't require any special means of destruction, having said that it was 5000 thousand years ago that the the last reported device was said to exisit, but there is no mention of how it was destroyed mearly that it was"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 8, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "This is grave news indeed my child, much of what you have described is a mystery to me, however I'm certain of two things, firstly the pit that you described can only be a portal that leads to the abyss, what ever the purpose of this strange device it bode ill for all, if it isn't stopped."
> 
> "Secondly the creature that you described that arose from the pit must be Orcus, Demon Prince of the Undead, you can't allow for this device to be completed, it must be destroyed at all cost. Due to the nature of your mission my child I'm willing to offer further aid if it is within my power."
> 
> ...



"No my child I haven't heard of any such device, perhaps you should consult with a Sage, in fact I can recommend the services of Mateen the Wise, although he is a bit pricey I hear that this is an expert of this sort of things"


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 8, 2006)

"Ah, I see, this isn't The Deadgate, but a deadgate.  Well that is both  relieving and disturbing.  Relieving, that it is not some sort of powerful artifact that will be a quest in itself to destroy, but also disturbing that others can make it."

"Do your references include the method of operation or how it was built?  Any information that could tell us about who put this together or how to stop them would be helpful.  In fact, any information about this device at all could be helpful."

The large man, after getting the information from the sage reaches into his backpack and produces a purse.  He counts out 10 platinum coins and thanks the sage for his time.

He makes his way back to the plaza, deep in thought, as he considers the information that the sage has given him, his new companions, and the seriousness of the purpose that drew the attention of several deities.

OOC-

What Un is looking for here is the who, where, when, why, and how of the builders and the destroyers.  (Who built it?  Where did they build it?  When did they build it?  Why did they build it?  How did they build it?  Who destroyed it?  When did they destroy it?  Where did they destroy it (if different from where it was built)?  Why did they destroy it?  and How did they destroy it?)

I realize that not all the questions are plot relevent, so feel free to skip any and all questions you don't want to type an answer to.  In fact if none of the questions are plot relevant, you can use the good old, "He tells you."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2006)

*Silvanyck Elven Bard/Warlock*

Pleased with the information he has gleaned from the wise bards, Silvanyck performs the requested song to the best of his ability. He thanks the men for their time and exchanges news of more current events with them before taking his leave and making his way back to the appointed meeting.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2006)

"Price?" Ilshana bleats happily. "The world itself hangs in the balance! What weight has gold, beside that?"

Then she pauses, with a crafty gleam in her eye, and adds, "Speaking of which, you did mention helping us out. What would you say to some kind of discount on whatever scrolls, potions...you know, that sort of thing? Or! Or! If one of us dies, perhaps we could come here to pray for their return?"

She beams adorably at the Oghmite.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 9, 2006)

"Please could you help us in this tiny little thing?"  Dev following Ilshana lead hoping to sway the man into helping them.


----------



## Question (Jun 10, 2006)

OOC : The sending stone thing was simply a plot device. It wouldnt have any function beyond that, but if you dont want it, okay.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 12, 2006)

Marteen the Wise happily expounds upon the scant history of the Deadgates finishing his lengthy dissertation "It's strange that the Deadgate has reappeared, when the last Deadgate was destroyed the worlds most powerful Archmages and Hierophants joined together to cast a powerful spell to remove all mortal knowledge on the construction of this device, so if your visions are true, then the knowledge of how to construct this device has once again resurfaced, no doubt aided by some fell extraplanar force"

"You must do all that you can to not only destroy this device, but just as importantly you must ensure that the knowledge of how to construct the Deadgate is once again removed from hands of mortals"

~~~~

The Oghmite High Priest considers your words gravely  "I must confer with my god to determine if what you say is true" walking over to the main altar the Priest lights some incense then kneels down to begin his spellcasting and prayer, after a few moments of silent consultation the High Priest regains his feet and walks over to where you've been sitting, with an even more grave expression upon his face.

"I will lend you what aid I can, we have a limited supply of potions and scrolls, but I will allow you to have access to what we can spare, also if anyone of your number does fall, rest assured that they will be restored to life, if that is what they wish, additionally if there and any divinations that you need cast let me know, I and my brethren will prepare ourselves, so that we can be of service to you tomorrow, return to me tomorrow, until then I must go and speak to the other heads of the Temples"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2006)

Ilshana gives the priest an impulsive hug, then breaks away. "Thanks! We should go meet up with the others too! We'll be in touch! Tomorrow!"

She tugs Dev's shoulder. "Come on, lets tell them what we learned." She doesn't add, _and find out what they learned._


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 13, 2006)

After completing your research everyone meets back at the Plaza of the Gods at sundown to discuss what you've learnt about your disturbing visions.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2006)

Ilshana is eager to share what she's learned.`

She waves everyone over and says, "We found some things out! We told a priest of Oghma about the visions, and he said the pit? That's under the big statue?" She draws a circle in the air with a finger. "The pit is actually a gateway to the Abyss! And the creature that came out of it he said was Orcus...the Demon Lord of the Undead!"

Ilshana surveys the others and says slyly, "I was thinking maybe it took the souls and fed them to Orcus through the gate. Maybe, as a bonus, he can even make the soulless bodies into zombies or something."

"So did you guys find anything?"


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 14, 2006)

The large man nods gravely at Ilshana's news, "Yes, I consulted a sage who knew of the structure that drew the souls.  It appears to be the same design as something called a Deadgate which was lasy seen thousands of years ago."

"It was destroyed then by a power conclave of spell casters.  All knowledge of it's construction was wiped from mortal knowledge.  But if Orcus is responsible for it's contruction, then perhaps that would explain that."

"The purpose of the Deadgate is to draw power from the passing of souls and to feed them to the creator for various purposes, such as creation of magic items.  I am guessing Orcus is using it to cause a chain reaction of more deaths to feed it more, to cause more deaths and so forth."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2006)

"I'm not so sure," Ilshana muses. A change sweeps over her. Gone is the restlessness, the overenthusiasm. In its place is a sort of deadly serious calm and stillness that conveys an impression of a tightly coiled spring. Vast energy but under control; ready to be unleashed at a moment's notice.

"Demons delight in torment yes, but a demon lord of Orcus' stature wouldn't be interested in causing death just for death's sake. Making a move as bold as this will attract attention...HAS attracted attention. He'll have a reason. A big one. The question is, what can an archdemon DO with all that magic power? I'm sure it's not just to add another magic trinket to his collection."

She shakes her head. "We need to know more about this Deadgate. And unfortunately, since all mortal knowledge was destroyed, that might be hard."


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 15, 2006)

"I did not mean to imply that was his only reason, just the method.  I don't know much about demon lords or such, but doesn't Orcus have some attachment to death?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2006)

"Undeath," Ilshana corrects. "He's the Demon Prince of the Undead. Not quite a god, I gather...but close enough for our purposes."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

Silvanyck listens to the others share their news before adding his own. "My own findings support what you have said. I got some directions to Jarl Gnorgraks tribe in the Crystamists. The journey is rather long and difficult. I also heard about a group of four dwarves near Solon not far from the tribe, one a wizard as well as a warrior. They are discribed as bandits, but in fact seem only interested in heads. The bards confirmed that we are dreaming of a Deadgate, the likes of which have not been seen in more than 5000 years. There does not appear to be a signifcant effort underway to stop the troubles near Solon. I seems the government in the area if overwhealmed with other problems." He pauses to collect his thoughts. "I think we must act at the behest of our respective gods to undo the horror inflicted by this evil demon of the dead. I say we travel to Solon and confront the evil directly, slaying all who were involved in this fell project so that the dark knowledge is once more removed from the world."


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 16, 2006)

"I concur, even if what is transpiring in Solon is unrelated, which seems unlikely, it is on our way.  I propose we hire one of the locals to keep an eye out for any unusual people and inform them what we are doing so we can get underway as soon as possible."

"Hopefully we will be able to get more information from these "headhunters""


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 17, 2006)

"Whoa whoa whoa," Ilshana says, waving her hands. "We have no -idea- that this deadgate is in the Crystalmist mountains, or that it has anything to do with Jarl and his giants. I asked this Oghmite if he knew of any connection between the demon worshipped by the giants and Orcus, and he knew of none."

"I think we need to be more sure of ourselves before we leave. Right here, right now, we're in a -perfect- place to research this. Once we leave, we have only our own resources to go on."

She plants her fists on her hips and nods.

"There's got to be an angle we haven't covered. What about demonologists? Summoners and binders? They might know more about Abyssal politics...give us an idea of who or what might be working with Orcus on this."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2006)

"I took the dwarves desire to collect heads as a link to our vision, but perhaps I was hasty. I feel uncharacterist desire to move quickly. A more careful and well researched approached could be best. How do the rest of you feel?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 18, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Silvanyck listens to the others share their news before adding his own. "My own findings support what you have said. I got some directions to Jarl Gnorgraks tribe in the Crystamists. The journey is rather long and difficult. I also heard about a group of four dwarves near Solon not far from the tribe, one a wizard as well as a warrior. They are discribed as bandits, but in fact seem only interested in heads. The bards confirmed that we are dreaming of a Deadgate, the likes of which have not been seen in more than 5000 years. There does not appear to be a signifcant effort underway to stop the troubles near Solon. I seems the government in the area if overwhealmed with other problems." He pauses to collect his thoughts. "I think we must act at the behest of our respective gods to undo the horror inflicted by this evil demon of the dead. I say we travel to Solon and confront the evil directly, slaying all who were involved in this fell project so that the dark knowledge is once more removed from the world."



OOC: All of the Dwarves were described as both Warriors and Wizards


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2006)

Ilshana looks blank for a second, then slaps her forehead.

"Oh, you mean LITERAL heads!" She laughs until she hiccups and covers her mouth.

"I'm sorry. I thought you meant heads like...headhunters. Bounty hunters. You know. Okay, four bandits lopping heads off near Solon does sound pretty odd. Definitely follow up on that...still, it seems like a waste to be here and not learn what we can. Maybe would could hire a sage to do research while we're checking on the dwarves...then come back and see what he dug up?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 19, 2006)

After discussing amongst yourselves the information you've all learnt you decide to find a place to spend the night.

Asking for directions you're sent to a moderately priced Inn and soon find yourselves ensconced in a private room enjoying a warm meal and the prospect of a good nights sleep.  Talking well into the night you discuss your plans for the next day then retire to our beds.

Falling asleep rapidly you find yourselves caught up in the same familiar dream, however instead of being consumed by the shadowy figure you know to be Orcus you're instead bystanders watching the ever increasing flow of souls towards the Deadgate.

As you watch more and more souls pour into the device and second by second the shadowy figure of Orcus seems to swell and grow with power.

The image of Orcus and the Deadgate fades and your heart ceases it's racing beat, standing before you is the glowing form of your deity "You must hurry, time grows short, the Deadgate will be completed within a week, it must be destroyed before untold souls are forever lost"

OOC: Assume that you now know everything that I've revealed so far.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

Rising from a bed damp with sweat, Silvanyck washes up at the basin and quickly dresses. He goes to join the others expecting to find them awake as well, but pounding on doors if needed. "We cannot wait longer. We need to travel as rapidly as posible to this Deadgate."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 19, 2006)

"Mister could you keep the knocking to a minimum," Dev cradles her head remembering the 30 or so offerings of wine she had given last night.  Getting up and getting dressed Dev makes careful use of the water rags not wanting to wipe off the natural healing that her body is producing.  Tying her long hair back she fumbles down to get some food.  

"That dead thingy can wait till I have had my meal," as she begins to eat her meger breakfast.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 19, 2006)

In his dark quiet room Ununkua’em does his quiet absolutions to Valadis in the hour before dawn, when the night seems the darkest and when divine guidance seems most important.  The bed in his room remains unslept in, to small for his large build, at nearly eight feet tall, his shoulders brush the ceilings, requiring him to stoop as he finishes his prayers.

Taking time to carefully secure his shining silver armor tightening straps here and there.  He removes his gigantic bow and arrows from a bag that is much too small to carry them, securing them across his back. Finally he takes a moment to stretch in his armor and equipment, letting it settle into it’s natural place for his body movement.

Those few who knew him well enough would recognize the look in his eyes and his stance, Ununkua’em the Vanquisher was going to war.

Reaching down to the bed, he contemplated the wide brimmed hat for a moment.  Then came the pounding on his door: Silvanyck’s rousing.  “I will be down in a moment.” his voice sounding even deeper than normal.

Grabbing the hat from the bed and placing it on his head caused a ripple of visual distortion.  Instead of an eight foot tall armored Goliath, stood a seven foot tall man dressed in traveling clothes, still heavily armed with oversized weapons.

Without further wasted time, Ununkua’em makes his way to the inns common room to meet with the others, without bothering to sit down, he addresses those gathered, “If you all have had the same dream as I, I think our course is clear.”


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2006)

Ilshana is already downstairs, looking rumpled and baggy-eyed. She's sipping something pungent and steaming from a mug when Ununkua’em gets down, and gives the giant a sour look.

"Well, they didn't exactly light our way with great arrows of light and signs saying 'THIS WAY TO THE DEATHGATE,'" she comments dryly, "But I suppose what we got will have to do. I suppose the fact that they didn't correct us means we're more or less on the right track; just stepping a bit to slow for their tastes."

She shrugs.

"So...I guess we're off to Solon, to find us some head hunting dwarves."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2006)

*Silvanyck Copper Elven Warlock/Bard*

Once the group is together Silvanyck confirms that they have had the same dream and then asks, "So what is the fastest way to Solon? Can any of you speed us on our way with magic?"


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 20, 2006)

"The reason I believed we should go yesterday was the hope that we could get information from the hunter of heads at Solon.  Again assuming that they are related, we can probably guess from that we are dealing with some sort of cult devoted to the demon, be they pacters or worshipers, it makes little difference."

"I lack the means to accelerate our travel magically.  Do any of the rest of you have that talent?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2006)

"Well," Ilshana notes, the hint of a smile playing about her lips, "I have, by my arts, snared a mighty creature of legend and bound it to my will. Now, despite its strength and ferocity, it bears me on its back as meekly as a kitten."

She sweeps her cloak up dramatically as she whirls and points. "BEHOLD!"

Where she indicates stands a strong-looking gelding horse, dappled white and grey, giving Ilshana what could only be a look of mild annoyance. It blows air and lowers its head to nibble on a nearby flowerpot's greens.

"But that's all I got," Ilshana concludes happily.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 21, 2006)

"Ummmmmm... No I can only really make you feel better if sometin is broken."  Getting visably sad for letting the group down yet again, "Sorrrrry" She hangs her head and continues mooping while she eats.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

"If we cannot transport ourselves, do any of you have contacts that might be willing to support us with a spell of teleportation? I fear such magic is beyond the fellows at the Bardic College."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2006)

"Haven't you people ever just...walked anywhere?"

Ilshana shrugs.

"Well, we can ask the priest of Oghma. Maybe he's got some scrolls or something that'll whisk us away by magic. But he's agreed to help us out with provisions, so we should see him before we leave the city. I can show the way there!"

Edit - Gah! Double Post! Delete this one!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2006)

"Haven't you people ever just...walked anywhere?"

Ilshana shrugs.

"Well, we can ask the priest of Oghma. Maybe he's got some scrolls or something that'll whisk us away by magic. But he's agreed to help us out with provisions, so we should see him before we leave the city. I can show the way there!"

She starts off down the cobbled streets, looking for that tellate symbol of Oghma that had lured her in before.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Leading the way to the Temple of Oghma you're forced once again to cross the Plaza of the Gods, as you are about to walk past the standing stones you notice a Sun Elf who looks somewhat familiar, coming to a stop you all realise that he you've seen him before, in your dreams.

As he turns to look at the group of people,  who've stopped before him, his expression exchanges from one of mild curiosity,  to that of shocked recognition.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2006)

*Silvanyck Copper Elf Warlock/Bard*

Turning to the newcomer, "Yes, we do look familiar, and no you are not alone. We've all been summoned by our respective Gods through dreams and signs. There is a terrible ancient evil called a Deadgate being unleashed on the world with the aid of a demon known as Orcus. We are trying to get to a place called Solon where we can hopefully stop this abomination before it is too late." He follows this hasty recitation with a more formal elven greeting. "I am Slivanyck Greenbough of the Lyther."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 22, 2006)

With a perkyness that surpasses understanding Dev says, "Hi there, I don't know you but we should be friends!!  Cause we are all just following our dreams!!"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2006)

Tall like all sun elves, this one's light golden skin contrasts perfectly with his the smoldering emerald of his eyes and the glossy blackness of his hair.  Despite the regalness in the way he holds himself and his features, his explorer's garb is dusty and worn looking as if it had seen years upon years on the road.  A gnarled staff of an unknown wood is held lightly in one hand, more a walking stick for the long roads than a weapon or support, caught within the gnarled wood is a glass orb glowing with a soft azure light.

"Welcome Slivanyck, I am Gereon.  The road has brought me here and I do recognize the lot of you.  It seems you have gotten to the point quite succintly.  You shall fill me in as we go."  He nods casually at the others, falling in next to the elf.

As you walk, "where might we be headed?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2006)

*Silvanyck Copper Elf Warlock/Bard*

"We are off to the temple of Oghma in hopes that they will provide some magical means of transport to the vicinity where we believe the Deadgate is located. I don't suppose you are capible of such magic..."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 23, 2006)

"Except," the pixieish Ilshana notes, holding up a hand, "Even if you do, we're STILL going to the Temple. Why? Because I said we would. And also because he said he could give us some actual, material help. Potions and scrolls and the like. We may not get another chance to easily stock up, so we ought to make this count."

She darts ahead, but is careful to stay in eyeshot.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 23, 2006)

The hulking figure with the too large of weapons snorts a small laugh as Ilshana darts ahead, "I am UnunKua'em, I am here at the bequest of Valadis, the enlightened.  That," he nods towards the figure darting ahead, "is Ilshana the bold, chosen of Tyche.  Though don't tell her I told you, she has an introduction that is most enjoyable."

He indicates Dev with his hand, "Your new friend here is Devona Rift, priest of Xeros and Silvanyck has of course already introduced himself."

"It is our mutual belief we have been brought her by our respective patrons to stop fell forces that are mounting to the west.  If you have had the same dreams we have, then you know this has become a matter of some urgency.  Our plan has become going to Solon, where there are rumors of dwarves who hunt heads."

"Unfortunately it has left us only a little time for research here, we are aware of the involvement of at least one demon prince and an ancient artifact called a deadgate which Silvanyck has already mentioned."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2006)

Smiling at the giant of a man, Gereon inclines his head in respect.  At least one of these new companions did not seem to have an airyness about their head.

"As unseeming as I may appear, I have at my disposal the means to transport us as you mentioned, although I will need a day to prepare such means.  It seems the lot of you have titles or patrons, of which I have my own, the Lady Mystryl, titles however I have many but few do I bother with."

[sblock=OOC]Please use the appropriate knowledge checks for the following questions...
Knowledge (arcana) +26, Knowledge (planes) +24, Knowledge (nature, religion or dungeoneering) +22

What can he glean from his dream with the above knowledge checks?
Has Gereon heard of the deadgates; what does he know about them; how they function, etc.?
What does he know about Solon; any dwarves in that region?
What involvement would Orcus have in relation to the deadgate?[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 23, 2006)

At the mention of her name Dev gives a huge grin and waves to the tall elf.

Dev then begins to skip next to the big monster man wondering just what spawned such a monstrocity.  Must be milk, from a beholder cow, she deduces it does a body good.  Dev flexes at this thought with no mention of her thoughts.

"So Mister Gerrrrrreooooon how are the elves, still really smart? Or have the years finally caught up with them?" Dev gets a childish grin on her face.  "Lighten up smile a little or peoples are going to believe that all elves are snoody."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2006)

Gereon laughs outright at Devona, "child, I left the vanity of my people behind long before you were born.  It sort of happens that way when you spend your time walking across the world and back."  He grins, there definately seems to be a free spirited roguishness to this one, as a counterpoint to most of his race that you've met.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 28, 2006)

You continue to chat on the way to the Temple of Oghma, upon entering the Temple you're immediately ushered into the presence of the High Priest within his inner sanctum, gazing upon the group with weary eyes it's obvious that the High priest has had very little sleep

"I've had a most productive night speaking to the other heads of the orders as well as a night spent in prayer, while we're unable to help you directly  we can provide you with magical means to get to where you need to go, as well as a selection of potions and scrolls to aid you in your quest, furthermore I have a scroll which will enable all of you to safely return to this Temple, are there any questions before we proceed"

OOC: The group can choose up to 2000gp worth of divine potions and scrolls (no spell higher than 5th level), the group has also been given a Scroll of 'Word of Recall' which will teleport the caster and 6 others back to the Temple of Oghma.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2006)

OOC: Break Enchantment? Restoration? Remove Curse? Some healing potions? What can't we do for ourselves?  Silvanyck can do some curing and dispeling, but  can't do restorations, remove curses or cure diseases. Raise dead is beyond his ability and our price range.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2006)

OOC: I'd say at least one Restoration, one Remove Disease, and one Neutralize Poison, if no one can cast any of those. A flock of Lesser Restores could also be useful.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 29, 2006)

OOC: I can cast all of them when prepared, but more healing potions is all she will think is a good idea, her main concern is the party's health.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 29, 2006)

Gereon nods his appreciation to the priest, "thank you, although, would you happen to have anything to drink on hand?"  He grins wolfishly.









*OOC:*


Gereon has in his prayerbook Lesser Restoration, Neutralize Poison, Remove Disease and Break Enchantment, but not Restoration, although it's never a bad idea to have extra castings of any of those handy, particularly Restoration, Neutralize Poison and Break Enchantment.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 3, 2006)

After selecting the scrolls and potions you desire, you're lead to a private room dedicated to the Worship of Oghma, standing inside the room is an elderly human male who wears Oghma's holy symbol around his neck.

"Is all in readiness Brother Matthews" nodding his head in affirmation Brother Matthews bows and leaves the party alone with the High Priest.

Pointing to the altar at the other end of the room "A Teleportation Circle has been cast directly in front on the altar, all you need to do is step on it and you'll transported to a grove outside of Solon" looking at you all gravely he gives you his final blessing upon your mission.

Stepping into the teleportation circle you immediately find yourselves in a peaceful grove north of Solon, following the High Priest directions you head south a short distance and come upon the small community of Solon.

~~~~

Gazing done upon the hamlet of Solon you're surprised to see that Solon lays in ruins, only one building remains standing while fire smoulders in the burnt out foundations of the others.  Off to one side of the hamlet a mass grave has been dug, in which lies scores of headless bodies.

Walking thru the rubble choked streets you gaze upon the lonely desolation of Solon, calling out in vain for survivors, you discover that they're either unwilling or unable to answer your call.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2006)

Gereon looks down at the destruction, his hands are gripped white at the knuckles and his face shows a calm that all to disturbingly beckons a great storm.  "I had walked through this small hamlet many years ago, I knew the names of the men who laid those timbers, and now their children and their homes are no more."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2006)

Ilshana's mouth drops open as she stares around at the devastation.

"Four dwarves did this? Four dwarves? I don't THINK so! Not unless they have some serious backing!"

She shakes her head in horrified awe. "I'm gonna check for survivors..." No sooner said, than Ilshana is murmuring, moving her hands in front of her as if shaping something in midair. Something round...for a moment it seems to burn in green fire before her like a great eye...then it is gone.

Ilshana turns slowly around, her eyes closed with an expression of concentration creasing her smooth forehead.

(OOC note - Casting Locate Creature, set to detect any humanoid race. Range is 800 feet. Duration is 100 minutes. She'll keep doing 360' sweeps as they move through the ruins.)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 3, 2006)

*Silvanyck Wood Elf Warlock/Bard*

A tear runs down Silvanyck's cheek as he walks the ruins. "This is a crime that must be punished." Pointing upward he adds, "I would have a birds eye view to support Ilshana's efforts." He unlimbers his bow and pulls an arrow, but does not nock it. With that he lifts effortlessly into the air and makes a brief overflight of the ruins looking for survivers or any obvious signs of the departed villans. He soon returns to the group.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 4, 2006)

When the smoke from the burning building becomes visible, Ununkua'em takes a moment to string his massive bow and nock an arrow.  When no apparent enemy makes itself known, he begins looking for tracks for some indication of what caused this, still with the bow at the ready.

He remains silent and shows no outward emotion.  The only reaction he seems to have is intense focus on what he is doing.

OOC:  Ununkua'em has +11 Survival and the track feat, he will attempt to see if he can find anything unusual.  If nothing presents itself in the town, he will check the outskirts of town, particularly the roads in and out for any signs of large groups of people moving in and out.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 4, 2006)

"We have to see if we can help anyone.  I mean there has to be survivers there are always survivers." Devona takes off for the ruined town without regard for the others or danger.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 4, 2006)

You search the small hamlet for survivors via both mundane and magical means, but it appears that if there were any survivors that they have fled.

While Ununkua'em searches the hamlet for any clues he stumbles across strange hoof-shaped burns around Solon, it's almost as if creatures with flaming hooves travelled thru this hamlet.  Following the trail Ununkua'em finds that the hoof-shaped burns begins and ends in the western part of Solon, appearing and disappearing abruptly.

Once Ununkua'em shows the tracks to the others Geron quickly recognises the signs as belonging to Nightmares*

Looking to the west you see the imposing Crystalmist mountains, home of Jarl Gnorgrak.

* Geron knows that Nightmares are evil horse-like creatures from the lower planes frequently used by dark powers, Nightmares have flaming hooves and have the ability to fly and to travel to both the astral and ethereal planes at will. (Knowledge [Planes] 42 vs DC 16)

OOC: You are approx 70 miles away from the valley that holds the Fortress of Jarl Gnorgrak


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2006)

*Silvanyck Wood Elf Warlock/Bard*

Silvanyck returns to the ground near the others. "For lack of any better trail, I say we head west and try to find the Fortress of Jarl Gnorgrak."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2006)

Ilshana nods distractedly, then adds, "Do the tracks lead out of town? Can we follow them? Wait, what am I thinking....nightmares can run on air, of course there's no tracks..."

She gives the hulking goliath a measuring look. "Was there anything here besides nightmares though? Surely they alone couldn't have caused such havoc. And a giant couldn't ride a nightmare...if there were giants here, they'd be afoot."

"I just don't want to go running off to a frost giant fortress if we don't really know that's what struck this town is all." She shrugs.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 5, 2006)

The Goliath looks in the direction of the fortress, then looks back at the others, "I saw no giant tracks, just the nightmare's.  The good news is that means some of the villagers probably survived.  One person would find it difficult to contain all the people as they fled, even a powerful one.  They are most likely hiding out in the wilderness."

"The bad news is that if one person did this, he is likely to be powerful.  With these heads, the deadgate is getting more powerful, I think our time is running out."

"I think our time of gathering information from people is at an end.  I don't mean to alarm any of you, but I am wearing a disguise.  My people are few and insular, as such many people tend to mistake my true appearance as monstrous, frightening.  I did not mean to decieve any of you, it just makes walking the human lands easier."

With that, Ununkua'em takes off his hat.  There is a shimmer and he grows.  Now nearing eight feet tall, the weapons in his posession seem a little better sized, though still large.  His skin becomes mottled with patterns of grey and darker grey.  "I want the monster responsible for this to see my true face when I ram my sword into his heart."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 5, 2006)

"There may have easily been more than one of the nightmares, most likely all with riders.  They can move easily in and out of this plane, and are not bound to the ground like normal horses.  The distance from here to the mountains would take them little time."  He look around again at the surrounding wreckage, "let us not forget the damage magic in the wrong hands can wreak."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

Eldritch fire crackles at Silvanyck's finger tips. "Let us not forget the good and justice that magic can provide in the proper hands. I agree the evidence is not conclusive, but in absence of any better course I say we make for the fortress in the valley."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 5, 2006)

OOC: How do you intend to travel to the fortress, by foot it is a 3 day journey!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

OOC: I guess we don't have a good answer, the DM's last comment seems to have struck us all dumb. 

Getting no response to his last comment, the Wood Elf continues. "I can fly, though no faster than a man might walk. At least I can travel straight and ignore the terrain. I need rest only a few hours each day. Is there some way I could carry the rest of you along with me?" He sighs, "we have not planned as well as we might."  

OOC: Silvanyck probes his memory for legends of gates or portals near Solon--Bardic Knowledge +14 or another village nearby where we might aquire mounts.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2006)

"It does seem that more preparation could have been had, but we had little to go on for our preparations.  If I am given a day and some time to study, I can provide us all with mounts or a series of teleports, although teleportation would be more difficult as I have not seen where we will travel."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2006)

Ilshama pats the flank of her own horse.

"I have a mount right here," she points out. "But that doesn't do much for the rest of you. Sadly, I don't know much transportation magic. I've always felt that the journey's at least as important as the getting there."

She sighs.

"Never really worked under a deadline before. Don't much care for it."


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 9, 2006)

"I essentially travel as fast as a horse, if it comes to that.  I have an ability to fly for a short time, granted by the boots I wear, perhaps the best course is to rest here, until we can re-allocate our spells.  In the morning, fly as high as we can to get a birds eye view of our destination and teleport there, or at least near by."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 10, 2006)

You spend a restless night tormented by the usual dreams in the one remaining building in Solon, as the sun begins to shed it's wan light upon the small hamlet you make your preparations for your coming travels.

Voidrazor:[sblock]
Now would be a good time for Vhandamere to make his entrance[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 10, 2006)

With the dawn comes a faint sound of weeping from the far side of the ruined hamlet. Moments later a strange figure ambles into view. The odd newcomer seems to be a melding of bat and human, standing only two feet tall and wearing only a loincloth. Tears wet his wrinkled cheeks as he approaches in a slow shuffle from around the corner of a burned out building. As he looks upon the assembled heroes a look of hope lights the features of the small creature like the breaking dawn. 

"Even in the midst of tragedy, I see that once again the great mother provides. Though we have not met, my eyes are glad to see you."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

A tall wood elf in forest colors steps up to the little man-bat. He greets the creature with a little bow. "I am Silvanyck Greenbough, are you a survivor of the destruction here?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2006)

Ilshana, hearing some commotion, unrolls from her bedroll and blinks blearily at the newcomer. Suddenly her green on green eyes are open wide, and she's vaulting out of the bedroll, yelping delightedly, "Hey everyone! Look at the cute little...BAT-THING!" In a heartbeat she's circling him, peppering him with questions.

"Can you fly? Do you squeak? Mosquitos or fruits, which taste better? OR BLOOD!"

All the while interspersing exclamations of how CUTE he is.

Finally the ordeal ends when her stomach growls, and she blurts, "Come have breakfast with us and tell us your story!" and flickers off to the fire to stoke it back to life.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 10, 2006)

Gereon raises his eyes from the large tome of study, Ilshana was an odd character, although he believed the flighty girlishness was much more an act than anything else.  He closed the tome, his studies complete for the day and wove the eldritch tapestry about his companions, including this new one as well.

"Greetings friend, join us for some breakfast."

[Changed spells prepared in my character sheet]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 10, 2006)

OOC: You all recognise the Bat-like creature from your dreams!

Let me know when you're ready to go, and how you're going to travel to Jarl Gnorgrak's Fortress


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 10, 2006)

Though his cheeks still glisten, the batlike figure grins serenely. In a voice that is high pitched yet melodious like a celestial choir he says, "I'm Vhandamere, a humble servant of the Mother of Us All. I dwell in the forest several miles from here. This is not the first time I've come to investigate smoke coming from a local town and found utter desolation."

Vhandamere joins his new companions by the fire, "I hope you will not be offended if I'm not up to sharing in your repast.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 10, 2006)

"We have been called here to stop these attrocities."   The large figure with the motled gray skin says in his deep voice, "If I am not mistaken, you may have been as well."

"I am Ununkua'em, sometimes called the Vanquisher, servant of Valadis.  Welcome to our little army."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 11, 2006)

"My, you're a big fella aren't you? You mentioned being called. All of you have had the visions also?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

"Indeed, we have had dreams and visions of a terrible machine with a demon lord at its core. Our research indicates that it has been built for a terrible purpose. We believe we have been called by our respective deities to stop the killing and destroy the machine." He gestures at the ruin about him. "We think that heads are being collected for the machine."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 11, 2006)

Vhandamere blinks at the red-haired elf, "A demon lord you say? I suppose that makes sense given the scale of atrocity that was shown to us. I had hoped that the dreams were somewhat figurative."

The small creature's brows furrow slightly, and his eyes seem lost in thought.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2006)

Ilshana looks from the bat-man to the others and back, then clears her throat.

"Not to interrupt the welcome or anything, but speaking of demon lords and horrible soul-eating devices and so on...don't we have someplace we ought to be going?"

She grins.

"We can bring Vhandamere up to speed while we go, but the gist of it's that we think this town was destroyed for nefarious purposes relating to said soul-eating device, and that the nearby...relatively speaking...fortress of Jarl the frost giant is the base they're using."

Getting a bit thin-voiced towards the end, Ilshana takes a deep breath and goes on.

"So! That's where we're headed. Via magic if everything goes to plan."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 13, 2006)

*OOC: Okay I'm happy to move ahead with your proposed plan (teleporting to the fortress), however there are a few minor problems to overcome.

Geron can only teleport himself plus three others, and since there are 5 of you (Silvanyck, Ilshana, Devona, Ununkua'em and Vhandamere) plus Ilshana's mount "Cazume", and "Hopzeru" Vhandamere's medium sized fleshraker dinosaur, you can't all make it in one trip.

Obviously I need to know what you guys intend to do to circumvent these obstacles, I'll assume you are all aware of this before you prepare spells for the day ahead!*


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 14, 2006)

After gaining a birds eye view of your destination Geron gathers you together into a circle, closing his eyes the Sun Elf focuses on holding the mental image in his mind while he begins to cast the complicated spell.

With a slightly blurring effect you suddenly appear high in the Crystalmist mountains, in a valley 15,000 above sea level, at this height the air is thin and cold, necessitating you to wrap yourselves up warmly in the frigid environment, further up the valley situated between a narrow cleft sits Jarl Gnorgrak's fortress.

~~~~

After walking for 4 hours you've come upon a narrow cleft in the side of the sheer mountainside. A 20 foot wide ledge winds up the mountains face to this cleft.  Entrance into this cleft is blocked by a 30 foot high wall set between two 60 foot high stone towers.  A mighty iron portcullis bars a short 20 high tunnel passing thru the walls into the courtyard beyond, in which you can see a second cyclopean curtain wall, twice as high as the first.  The biting wind whips clouds of fallen snow up from the ground nearby, shrouding the view with a soft haze.

*OOC: You are at the bottom of the ledge which winds itself up to the gate in the cleft of the mountainside, the ledge is icy and is approx 500 feet long.

The temperature is 10 degrees F, as such you need to take precautions to protect yourselves from frostbite/hypothermia, let me know what precautions you took to protect yourselves when you arrived in the valley, otherwise please list any pertinent adjustments for saving throws vs cold when you next post, I'll then let you know how your characters faired during their four hours travel to the mountain.*


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 14, 2006)

Ununkua'em curses himself under his breath for not forseeing this.  He sets his backpack on the ground and pulls forth thick heavy blankets.

"Wrap yourself in these, keep your face shielded as much as you can from the wind.  The wind is the danger hear, it will rip the heat from you." he says as he distributes the blankets to those who need them.

OOC-

Ununkua'em has 4 winter blankets he will attempt to use to fashion appropriate cold weather gear for the more susceptable.  His survival check is +11.

His fortitude save is +26


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2006)

Gereon shakes his head, "it will not be needed great one, least for now."  He intones a short elven mantra of a wanderer on the cold and lonely road while making a rubbing motion with his hands as if in front of a fire.  Upon the completion the cold is no longer biting at your flesh.

Upon arriving at the gates of the keep, "I also believe we may not be so welcome here."  He gestures twice, the first time creating a sweeping protective motion with his arm as if drawing a cloak widely around him, the second crossing his arms with his staff held defensively in front of him.









*OOC:*


Casts the following spells affecting all of his companions through the eldritch tapestry; Endure Elements : 24 hr. duration, protects down to -50 up to 140 degree F.; Greater Resistance: +3 resistance bonus to saves, 24 hr. duration; Extended Greater Mage Armor: 18 hr. duration, +6 armor bonus to AC (applies against incorporeal attacks)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2006)

"Aye...everyone gather close. I can ward us against prying eyes and ears," Ilshana suggests. "A sphere of invisibility around me, though stay near, because if you get more than ten feet or so away from me, you'll become visible. I can also invoke an invisible, untouchable wall that blocks all sound. The problem being that it blocks it both ways. We won't be able to hear out of the wall either."

She shrugs and grins. "Or I could just go invisible myself and scout ahead a bit. Or whatever. Just think that maybe it's not such a good idea to go traipsing up to the demon worshipping frost giant's front door and introduce ourselves."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 15, 2006)

Vhandamere bows gratefully to Geron, "Thank you, I find the brisk weather refreshing. But poor Hopzeru wouldn't like it very much."

Hopzeru tilts her head at the mention of her name, her golden reptilian eyes startling.

Turning towards Ilshana, Vhandamere grins, "Good idea. A little stealth will help us put a stop to these horrors while avoiding unnecessary violence. I don't suppose any of us can read minds? Or I suppose some form of glamour would do. That said, I'd best take on a form that's better prepared for trouble, should it arise. Please, do not be alarmed by the transformation."

Vhandamere sings a few words in a strange tongue while making a gathering gesture from the earth to his heart. A few seconds afterwards he shimmers, growing vastly in height. Post-metamorphosis, Vhandamere stands as tall as Ununkua'em but is considerably less pleasant to behold. The man-bat's wrinkled features have been replaced by the sharp and exaggerated ones of a troll. Oddly, the hulking, pot-bellied figure is clearly female.









*OOC:*


 Casts Enhance Wildshape (extraordinary abilities) and changes into a cave troll


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 15, 2006)

As always Dev just twiddles her thumbs and waits to figure out what is going on.  Since she is clearly out matched here in both variety and skill of spells she waits for a fight for that is when they will all be crying for her.  "So what are we doing? I know we are going some place but since I was not there when all of you concocted this little plan I would like to know where we are going.  Or better yet why.  If you plan to go off by yourself tell me first I have a way to watch your lifeforce to make sure you are still okay."










*OOC:*


 Me and my poor character are trying to catch up but most of what has happened is gook to me so can someone give me the short version.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 16, 2006)

Completing your magical preparations for the confrontation ahead you settle down to plan the next phase of your battle plan.

Keen to the nuances  of mountain life, it quickly becomes apparent to Ununkua’em that something isn't right about the fortress, according to everything you've learnt about Jarl Gnorgrak, he is a powerful Frost Giant leader who commands a substantial force of Frost Giants, suddenly it clicks into place for the Goliath, the fortress is much to quiet for a dwelling place of Giants, even at this time of the day, there should be the sounds or sign of life coming from the fortress.

Instead the fortress is quiet, deathly quiet. No other sound disturbs the frigid wind as it blows across the mountain valley.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 17, 2006)

Ununkua'em stops a moment, his face a mask of concentration, then he nods, looking at the fortress he says almost to himself, "That is what has been bothering me." 

"I have some experience with fighting giants.  Giants are noisy and the fortress is silent, if there are giants in there, we should hear something."  looking back at the assembled group, he adds gravely, "If they are still alive."

The goliath smiles kindly at Dev after his grim pronouncement, "We are going in there,"  he says pointing at the massive fortress built for something too large to be human, "In there is where the machine is, and the demon lord.  We are going in to turn the machine off, preferably forever."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

Silvanyck pulls his cloak snug about him despite Geron's magic. He longs for the warm forest home. "I agree the silence is strange. Do you think the giants have fallen prey to the abyssal machine? Some scouting is in order. I can become invisible as well as fly. Shall I explore a little?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 17, 2006)

"Let us not block our ears from sound, but a sphere of invisibility may not be a bad idea."  The lean elven wanderer touches his staff to the ground, the small globe atop it glimmering slightly as his other hand presents a shard of a shell of some sort.

"Do not go too far Silvanyck, , if Ununkua'em is correct, I do not wish us to stumble without knowing what is ahead."  Gereon looks searchingly at his companions, "shall we continue?"









*OOC:*


Cast Protection from Arrows through tapestry affecting all, 9 hr. duration, DR 10/magic vs. ranged weapons (absorbs up to 90 damage total).


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2006)

"Scouting is a good idea. Let's get a defensive line going out here, while he checks out the fortress a little." She shakes a finger at Silvanyck. "Don't go too far without us! We'll give you a head start, then move in after you. About a hundred feet? Or is that too far?"

She waves the others over. "Lets work out a good formation too. Warriors up front, fragile types in the middle. I'll bring up the end."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

Slivanyck nods, "I shant venture too far ahead, I should be able to see you despite the invisibility." He makes an arcane gesture and a cape of swirling shadows sprouts from his back lifting him effortlessly into the air. As he drifts upward he humms a tune and moves his hand in a complex pattern then suddenly he vanishes from normal sight. Despite the protection of his magic Silvanyck is careful to make no sound and use the cover of trees, rocks and the walls themselves to avoid detection. 

OOC: Fell Flight, Greater Invisibility, See the unseen. Hide +10 Move Silently +14.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 18, 2006)

Ununkua'em stops a moment, his face a mask of concentration, then he nods, looking at the fortress he says almost to himself, "That is what has been bothering me." 

"I have some experience with fighting giants.  Giants are noisy and the fortress is silent, if there are giants in there, we should hear something."  looking back at the assembled group, he adds gravely, "If they are still alive."

The goliath smiles kindly at Dev after his grim pronouncement, "We are going in there,"  he says pointing at the massive fortress built for something too large to be human, "In there is where the machine is, and the demon lord.  We are going in to turn the machine off, preferably forever."

Silvanyck pulls his cloak snug about him despite Geron's magic. He longs for the warm forest home. "I agree the silence is strange. Do you think the giants have fallen prey to the abyssal machine? Some scouting is in order. I can become invisible as well as fly. Shall I explore a little?" 

"Let us not block our ears from sound, but a sphere of invisibility may not be a bad idea."  The lean elvin wanderer touches his staff to the ground, the small globe atop it glimmering slightly as his other hand presents a shard of a shell of some sort.

"Do not go too far Silvanyck, , if Ununkua'em is correct, I do not wish us to stumble without knowing what is ahead."  Gereon looks searchingly at his companions, "shall we continue?"

"Scouting is a good idea. Let's get a defensive line going out here, while he checks out the fortress a little." She shakes a finger at Silvanyck. "Don't go too far without us! We'll give you a head start, then move in after you. About a hundred feet? Or is that too far?"

She waves the others over. "Lets work out a good formation too. Warriors up front, fragile types in the middle. I'll bring up the end."

Slivanyck nods, "I shant venture too far ahead, I should be able to see you despite the invisibility." He makes an arcane gesture and a cape of swirling shadows sprouts from his back lifting him effortlessly into the air. As he drifts upward he hums a tune and moves his hand in a complex pattern then suddenly he vanishes from normal sight. Despite the protection of his magic Silvanyck is careful to make no sound and use the cover of trees, rocks and the walls themselves to avoid detection. 

~~~~

Silvanyck:
It takes you less than a minute to reach the gates of the fortress, the wall in front of you is 30 tall, thru which runs a short tunnel.  Two iron portcullises blocks your progress thru the wall, one at either end of the tunnel. 

 To either side of the tunnel loom two 60 foot high towers, which appear to be unguarded. These towers have neither windows nor arrowslits.

Looking back you can see that the group is currently 250 away behind you, carefully picking there way along the icy ledge.

OOC: As the ledge is icy you can only safely move along it if you're taking one move action per round, anything more than this means you could slip over, possibly off the ledge altogether.

*Spell Effects Summary*[sblock]
Everyone:
Endure Elements : 24 hr. duration, protects down to -50 up to 140 degree F
Extended Greater Mage Armour: 18 hr. duration, +6 armour bonus to AC (applies against incorporeal attacks)
Greater Resistance: +3 resistance bonus to saves, 24 hr. duration 
Invisibility Sphere: 10 radius, 10 minutes duration
Protection from Arrows: 9 hr. duration, DR 10/magic vs. ranged weapons (absorbs up to 90 damage total)

Silvanyck
Fell Flight: Flight 30' (good), 24 hours duration.
See the Unseen: Darkvision 60' & See Invisibility, 24 hours duration.
Greater Invisibility: 10 rounds duration (2 rounds remaining).[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

Seeing no obvious foes, Silvanyck flies to the top of one of the walls on the shadowy side of one of the big towers and tries to find a place of concealment from which to watch over the party's approach and look for activity within the keep.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 18, 2006)

Flying to the top of the tower Silvanyck can see that the tower appears to be deserted as does it's companion, in the center of the tower is a giant-sized trap door, listening briefly at the door Silvanyck fails to hear any signs of life from within.  Moving over to the northern wall, Silvanyck gazes down upon the courtyard below.

Beyond the outer wall is a large courtyard.  Windblown snow lies in huge drifts against the walls, and the ground is littered with rubble.  A second massive wall bordered by immense towers bisects the courtyard, and you can see a large building protruding from the mountainside through this walls set of portcullises.  The wind howls as it is blows over the cleft in the mountainside, setting your nerves on edge.  Beyond the howling of the wind though, is a deeper menace that sends chills up your spine and turns your blood to ice.

There are ledges to the east and west of the large courtyard, looking down from the height of the tower, Silvanyck spots three huge spider-like creatures sitting motionless upon the ledges, watching the courtyard below. Two of these creatures perch on the eastern ledge while the third watches from the western ledge.

Moving back to the southern portion of the tower Silvanyck watches the slow progress of his invisible companions

*OOC: Silvanyck invisibility last for 1 more round, if Silvanyck doesn't plan on doing anything, then lets assume everyone makes it to the gates safely.*

*Spell Effects Summary*[sblock]
Everyone:
Endure Elements : 24 hr. duration, protects down to -50 up to 140 degree F
Extended Greater Mage Armour: 18 hr. duration, +6 armour bonus to AC (applies against incorporeal attacks)
Greater Resistance: +3 resistance bonus to saves, 24 hr. duration 
Invisibility Sphere: 10 radius, 10 minutes duration
Protection from Arrows: 9 hr. duration, DR 10/magic vs. ranged weapons (absorbs up to 90 damage total)

Silvanyck
Fell Flight: Flight 30' (good), 24 hours duration.
See the Unseen: Darkvision 60' & See Invisibility, 24 hours duration.
Greater Invisibility: 10 rounds duration (1 round remaining).[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

The elf remains at his post keeping an eye on the spiders until the party is close to the gates then he swoops down to rejoin them in the invisibility. In hushed tone he describes the scene for the others noting in particular the spiders on the ledges and the trap doors on the tower tops.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 20, 2006)

In an urgent whisper Vhandamere says, "Shall we simply fly over them to the trap door? The spiders a in the way, but they probably have nothing to do with the dwarves or the demon lord. If we do accidently catch their attention, I can attempt to keep them calm."


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 20, 2006)

"Silvanyck said "Spider-like", while it could be they are simple animals of great size, in general giants are like most humanoids (though larger, greedier and more evil) and don't have great love for spiders.  I doubt they would use them as guardians.  Which leaves me believing they are the demon lord's creatures."  Ununkua'em speaks in a low whisper.

"I suspect we will need to deal with these things in a more direct manner or sneak past them, if that is possible.  Anyone know anything about spider like demons?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

"Flying works for me."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2006)

Ilshana frowns, sorting through the various odd bits of information she'd come across, looking for anything about spiderlike demons...

(Knowledge Arcana +15)


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 20, 2006)

Gereon rolls the thoughts over in his mind, he had done a great deal of study on demons and other fiends in the past, if he got a look at the creatures he would be in a much better state to say what they were.









*OOC:*


Knowledge (the planes) +24, Knowledge (arcana) +26, Knowledge (nature or dungeoneering) +22 to ascertain from the description what type of creature they are and so on.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 31, 2006)

After discussing amongst yourselves the spider-like creatures, it quickly becomes apparent that based on Silvanyck descriptions that they are called Retrievers, which are spider-like constructs used by Demons.  Retrievers are not only mightily strong but they have the ability to fire rays of energy and petrification from their eyes.

*Spell Effects Summary*[sblock]
Everyone:
Endure Elements : 24 hr. duration, protects down to -50 up to 140 degree F
Extended Greater Mage Armour: 18 hr. duration, +6 armour bonus to AC (applies against incorporeal attacks)
Greater Resistance: +3 resistance bonus to saves, 24 hr. duration 
Invisibility Sphere: 10 radius, 10 minutes duration
Protection from Arrows: 9 hr. duration, DR 10/magic vs. ranged weapons (absorbs up to 90 damage total)

Silvanyck
Fell Flight: Flight 30' (good), 24 hours duration.
See the Unseen: Darkvision 60' & See Invisibility, 24 hours duration.
Greater Invisibility: 10 rounds duration (expired).[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 1, 2006)

"We will most likely be able to sneak past the retrievers, but I believe we will have to deal with them eventually.  How many did you say were there?"  Gereon pauses, "oh, yes... three."

"Any thoughts?  If we attack them, we will certainly alert whatever lies within of our presence, if we leave them, we will have to confront them eventually and they may make escape difficult."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2006)

Ilshana makes a face. "Mindless constructs. Bleh. Most of my tricks won't work on them then. Can any of you do a banishment? Send them back to the pits of the Abyss from whence they came!"

Then she gets a crafty look. "Or, if not...perhaps a little illusion could draw them out...set them up for us to get in a good wallop or two."


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 1, 2006)

Raising his eyes to the heavens, Vhandamere shrugs, "Quite a difference between spiders and spider-like indeed. No sense in leaving demonic constructs at out backs. Perhaps if we lure tham out, the sounds of battle won't be heard within the keep."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 1, 2006)

"If we lure them out I could throw some fog up and we could just go around them...but then we still have to fight them at some point...it would just make things easy now."  Devona tries to help but her current spells do not include banishment.

"I do have one that may draw their attention, I have a spell that let me take the visage of an angel.  That should get them to chase me." Dev gets a big smile on her face now that she has a good idea.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 1, 2006)

Ununkua'em considers for a moment, "Aren't constructs like golems?  Doesn't that mean they are not intelligent and will only follow the orders they are given?"

"If that is the case, then I think we need to see what orders they have.  If they are told to "Protect the Courtyard" then they will stop anyone from coming through, but they may not pursue someone who has made it through or steps into the courtyard and runs off."

"It also means if we can sneak past them, they will no longer be a threat, but I think that is optimistic.  I think we need to check out what their behavior is, if we can.  Does someone have a summon monster spell available?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2006)

"Oh honestly. Lets just rattle the bars and see what comes out."

With a wave of her hand and a few arcane syllables, motes of light and shadow swirl and dance in dizzying spirals and patterns; finally settling on the shape of a human man in wizardly robes, with an old weathered face and kindly sparkling blue eyes. His beard is braided in the fashion of dwarves, and at one side is a sturdy leather pouch with strange leaves and such poking out. On the other is a leather sling with a large book in it. He carries a stout staff, with a glowing jewel set in the tip.

In a resonant voice, the wizard declares, "You are as brilliant as you are beautiful, Ilshana. Merely instruct me, your humble servant, and I shall do as you ask."

Ilshana flicks her fingers at the fort. "Climb up there and enter the fortress there. We want to see when the spidergolemdemons attack you, and how."

The archmage beams. "Capital! Cheerio!"

With that, he begins climbing up towards the fort, grunting and using his staff. After a moment he incants a spell (or what sounds like one) and floats up off the ground to skim more rapidly to his destination.

Ilshana looks apologetically at the others. "Just realized he wouldn't leave tracks," she explains, forehead creased in concentration.

(ie - Sending in a major image decoy to see how the retrievers react. I figure if they react a certain way against one foe, they most likely will act similarly against another...not being especially creative, they.  If anyone objects, Ilsh will stop it before it gets to the gates.)


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 2, 2006)

"If the Illusion fails to rouse them, I may be able to help. But for now, make ready my friends."

Vhandamere's form shimmers and changes again, this time matching that of his bestial companion Hopzeru. He makes a couple of odd coughing sounds to her, then ululates and gestures, apparently some atavistic form of spellcasting.

[OOC-he tells Hopzeru that enemies are coming and to wait to attack at the same time. He then casts Venomfire on himself, sharing it with her]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

Considering the others' preparations for a moment, Silvanyck pipes in. "I could offer some of you the benefit of my magic if you wish. The grace of a cat or the ability to act in great haste? My abilities are best used from a distance, so I plan to take to the air once they are upon us."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ilshana cast her illusion spell and sends the figment of the Human Wizard walking into the courtyard, the figment makes it half way across the courtyard before the Retriever's spring into action, almost simultaneously three coruscating rays of energy strike the figment, closely following on the heals of this attack the 3 Retriever's emerge from hiding and charge towards their foe.

*Spell Effects Summary*[sblock]
Everyone:
Endure Elements : 24 hr. duration, protects down to -50 up to 140 degree F
Extended Greater Mage Armour: 18 hr. duration, +6 armour bonus to AC (applies against incorporeal attacks)
Greater Resistance: +3 resistance bonus to saves, 24 hr. duration 
Invisibility Sphere: 10 radius, 10 minutes duration
Protection from Arrows: 9 hr. duration, DR 10/magic vs. ranged weapons (absorbs up to 90 damage total)

Silvanyck
Fell Flight: Flight 30' (good), 24 hours duration.
See the Unseen: Darkvision 60' & See Invisibility, 24 hours duration.
Greater Invisibility: 10 rounds duration (expired).[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

The elf wastes no time in joining the fray. He draws back an arm and releases a ray of arcane energy at the lead spider construct. 

OOC: [sblock]Eldritch blast with Eldritch Chain +12/+7 Ranged, Eldritch Blast, 7d6+0, 20/x2, 60'r [/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2006)

*Gereon (AC 22; HP 58)*

"Well, there's our answer to that.  Hopefully your illusion will distract them long enough, let us engage."

With a nod, a veil of shadows springs up around each member of the party, although they can all see through it and even into the darkness of the shadows.  He draws out a wand, taking aim at one of the retrievers he releases a trio of silver-blue missiles.









*OOC:*


Release Armor of Darkness from the Eldritch Tapestry; +5 deflection bonus to AC, darkvision 60 ft.  Duration 90 minutes.; Wand of Magic Missiles (49/50 chg.); 5th level, 3d4+3 force damage.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 3, 2006)

Ununkua'em looks at the distance and hopes that the golem-spiders do not go for reinforcements, or alert their controllers.  Looking at the icy slop he realizes that he doesn't wish to fight on unsure footing.  Uttering a command word, his boots sprout wings and takes him aloft into the air, he moves a little forward from the group, ready to recieve the charge of the monsters.  He assumes a defensive posture.

OOC-

Activating his boots of flight (Fly as spell for 5 minutes) (standard action)
He moves forward (15ft) from the group and draws his sword as he is doing so (move equivilant)
He activates Chain of Defensive Posture (+2 Insight Bonus to AC, 10 rounds) (free action)

I am still assuming that the retrievers are a long way off since we were up the slope.


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 3, 2006)

With another strange coughing sound to Hopzeru, Vhandamere crouches in anticipation of the spider-demon's attack.

OOC- ready an action to pounce upon the first retriever to close with Ununkua'em and try to get Hopzeru to do the same.

REMINDER- the spell effect Venomfire (Serpent Kingdoms-veneomous natural attacks do an additional d6/level acid damage) should also be active on Vhandamere and his animal companion.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2006)

Ilshana moves to keep up with the rest of the group and, calling on her training, casts a spell with little more than a single word and a sweeping gesture. Time seems to slow down around the party, yet they keep moving as fast as ever... (Haste as a swift action on up to 10 targets, within 30' feet of each other...I'll get as many as I can)

She then chants another spell, bolstering herself against the dangers to come. (Bear's Endurance)

"Everyone stay together, and we'll still be invisible for a few minutes. Long enough to get some spells up."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 6, 2006)

"Let us all stay safe yell if you are in need of my care." Devona bows her head and begins to pray.

OOC: Devona casts Shield of Faith (mass): +3 deflection to AC to all allies within 30ft, so I will move into the best position.  If anyone takes a massive amount of damage, I will cast Quick March as a swift action making my movement 60 and move into touch with a Healer Spell highest possible only if someone drops below 50%.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 6, 2006)

"Let us all stay safe yell if you are in need of my care." Devona bows her head and begins to pray.

The Retriever's quickly close in on Ilshana's figment and begin to systematically strike out with each of their four claws as well as a ray from their eyes, as the figment disappears under the onslaught, the Retreiver's scan the courtyard and catch sight of the visible Silvanyck, standing on the other side of the fortresses portcullis.

With another strange coughing sound to Hopzeru, Vhandamere crouches in anticipation of the spider-demon's attack.

The elf wastes no time in joining the fray. He draws back an arm and releases a ray of arcane energy at the lead spider construct. The blast of energy strikes one of the Retriever's squarely on the torso, the arcane energy arcs amongst the other Constructs causing varying amounts of damage

Ununkua'em looks at the distance and hopes that the golem-spiders do not go for reinforcements, or alert their controllers. Looking at the icy slop he realizes that he doesn't wish to fight on unsure footing. Uttering a command word, his boots sprout wings and takes him aloft into the air, he moves a little forward from the group, ready to receive the charge of the monsters. He assumes a defensive posture.

Ilshana moves to keep up with the rest of the group and, calling on her training, casts a spell with little more than a single word and a sweeping gesture. Time seems to slow down around the party, yet they keep moving as fast as ever... 

"Well, there's our answer to that.  Hopefully your illusion will distract them long enough, let us engage."

With a nod, a veil of shadows springs up around each member of the party, although they can all see through it and even into the darkness of the shadows.  He draws out a wand, taking aim at one of the retrievers he releases a trio of silver-blue missiles.

As the missiles strike one of the Retriever's (#1) doing a minor amount of damage, Gereon becomes visible to the three constructs.

OOC: At this stage Silvanyck & Gereon are the only visible targets, Silvanyck is visible because his Greater Invisibility spell expired and because you don't turn invisible when you enter a Sphere of Invisibility.  

Also when you post your actions for the next round, please remember to post all pertinent info along with it. i.e. Your current AC, HP's, combat bonuses, spell durations and effects etc.

*Initiative*
23 Devona (Shield of Faith)
21 Retriever's (Attack figment)
12 Vhandamere (Readies an action)
12 Silvanyck (Eldritch Blast[Chain] 16, 32, 23. Three hits for 13, 25 & 33 points of damage)
09 Ununkua'em (Activates boot of flying & Chain of Defense)
09 Ilshana (Quick Casts Haste, then cast Bears Endurance)
08 Gereon (Releases Tapestry, Magic Missile for 11 damage)

*Spell Effects Summary*[sblock]
Everyone:
Endure Elements : 24 hr. duration, protects down to -50 up to 140 degree F
Extended Greater Mage Armour: 18 hr. duration, +6 armour bonus to AC (applies against incorporeal attacks)
Greater Resistance: +3 resistance bonus to saves, 24 hr. duration 
Invisibility Sphere: 10 radius, 10 minutes duration
Protection from Arrows: 9 hr. duration, DR 10/magic vs. ranged weapons (absorbs up to 90 damage total)
Armour of Darkness: +5 Defection & Darkvision 60, 90 minutes.
Haste: 10 rounds duration
Shield of Faith: +3 Deflection, 10 minutes)

Ilshana
Bears Endurance: +4 Con, 10 minutes duration.

Silvanyck
Fell Flight: Flight 30' (good), 24 hours duration.
See the Unseen: Darkvision 60' & See Invisibility, 24 hours duration.
Greater Invisibility: 10 rounds duration (expired).

Ununkua'em
Chain of Defense: +2 Insight, 10 rounds duration.

Vhandamere
Enhanced Wild Shape: Fleshraker Dinosaur, 10 hr duration.
Venomfire: 10d6 Acid damage, 10 hr duration.
[/sblock]

Courtyard Battle - Round 3


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 9, 2006)

*Gereon (AC 26; HP 58)*

Gereon realizing he has lost the mantle of invisibility shifts off to the side to give himself some cover behind the wall, his hands weaving a swift knot in the air as he speaks an old elven phrase regarding the steely bark of the ancient tree of life.









*OOC:*


Move 5 ft. to get out of line of sight for the moment; cast Barkskin through Tapestry: 90 min. duration, +4 enhancement bonus to natural armor for everyone.


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 9, 2006)

Hoping to distract the Retrievers from retaliation upon Silvanyck and Gereon, Vhandamere charges forth, pouncing at the closest of the dmonic constructs.

combat statistics[sblock]
Normal AC 44 Touch 31, Flat 40 
Current AC 46 (-2 charge +5 Deflection [normally +1]) 
HP 98
Attack Claw +19 (d6+3+DC 14 d6/d6 poison+10d6 acid)
Full Attack 3 (2 normal +1 for haste) Claws +21 (d6+3+DC 14 d6/d6 poison+10d6 acid), Tail +19 (d6+1+DC 14 d6/d6 poison+10d6 acid), and Rake +21 (d6+2) 
Note: attack bonuses include charge
Special Attack: leaping pounce
Fort +22 (classes +13 con +5 Vow +1 Resistance +3)
Ref +16 (classes +8 Dex +4 Vow +1 Resistance +3)
Will +24 (classes +9 Wis +9 Vow +1 Ninja +2 Resistance +3)
*Note*: Attack bonus may be +19 Claws&Rake +17 Tail and Saves Fort +16 Ref +13 Will +22. See http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161808&page=6&pp=40 posts 213 and 216
Effects:
Endure Elements : 24 hr. duration, protects down to -50 up to 140 degree F
Extended Greater Mage Armour: 18 hr. duration, +6 armour bonus to AC (applies against incorporeal attacks but doesn't stack with Vow armor bonus)
Greater Resistance: +3 resistance bonus to saves, 24 hr. duration
Invisibility Sphere: 10 radius, 10 minutes duration
Protection from Arrows: 9 hr. duration, DR 10/magic vs. ranged weapons (absorbs up to 90 damage total)
Armour of Darkness: +5 Defection & Darkvision 60, 90 minutes.
Haste: 10 rounds duration
Shield of Faith: +3 Deflection, 10 minutes)
Enhanced Wild Shape: Fleshraker Dinosaur, 10 hr duration. (scent & low light vision)
Venomfire: 10d6 Acid damage, 10 hr duration.[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 9, 2006)

Dev looks at her friends deeply hoping that none of them get hurt she moves to within 30 ft of them keeping her distance from the demonic constructs.  She prepares to heal her comrades wounds.

[sblock=Combat notes] AC 28; HP 79; Anyone take more than 50% damage she will quick march to them (swift action) then use Cure Critical wounds (healer) 4d8+15 (no attack of oppurtunity) and for 1 round (Sanctuary DC 25, Reflex +5, Aid (+13 Temp. HP (last until used or  10 minutes), +1 morale atk and saves vs fear (10 minutes))[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2006)

Secure in the invisibility globe, Ilshana casts a spell and grins as her fears are replaced by confidence! She draws  her rapier and prepares to charge into battle!

(standard action: Cast Heroism on self. Move action: draw rapier)


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 11, 2006)

With a sound like a muffled explosion, Ununkua'em surges forward, moving percisely and almost too fast for the eye to follow, he engages the demonic construct, his sword slashing down with more strength than accurracy.

OOC-[sblock]
Manifests Hustle as a free action
Move action (free from Hustle):  Moving 70 (40 flight + 30 from Haste) he moves from L24 to M23 to avoid the AoO from 3 (assuming 10ft of reach).
Full attack as a Full Round Action, Power Attack 4

+20(+24-4)/+20(+24-4)/+15(+19-4)  for 3d6+27 (17-20/x2)

AC 37 (10 + 9 armor, +3 Dex, +9 Natural, +1 Haste, +5 Deflection)

Spell Effects:
Haste (Permanent and 10 rounds)
Armor of Darkness (90 min)
Barkskin (90 min)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

Not wanting to draw attacks to his invisible fellows, Silvanyck lofts into the air once more and unleashes another blast at the constructs. 

OOC: [sblock]+12/+7 Ranged, Eldritch Blast, 7d6+0, 20/x2, 60'r with Eldritch Chain. I'm not sure how many off the effects will still extend to Slivanyck once he flies, but his AC is 25 and he has 57 hp. He still has Fell Flight and See the Unseen going until tomorrow. [/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 13, 2006)

OOC: Before I update the IC thread with your actions, it should be noted that the group in on the outside of the fortress with two portcullises between you and the Retreivers, so for those of you 'charging' into combat I need to know how you intend to bypass the walls and portcullises.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 14, 2006)

OOC- 

Fair enough, the walls are 30 feet high, Ununkua'em will not hustle, fly 29 feet up and attack anything that comes over the wall.

[sblock]Manifests Hustle as a free action
Move action: Moving 70 (40 flight + 30 from Haste) to move up 29 feet.
Delay action to attack anything that comes over the wall.  Still power attack +4

+20 (+24-40 for 3d6+27 (17-20/x2)

AC 39 (10 + 9 armor, +3 Dex, +9 Natural, +1 Haste, +5 Deflection, +2 Insight)

Effects:
Haste (Permanent and 10 rounds)
Armor of Darkness (90 min)
Barkskin (90 min)
Chains of Defense (9 Rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 14, 2006)

OOC - 

Change of plans here also. Vhandamere will cast Flamestrike, aiming to catch all three Retrievers.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 16, 2006)

Dev looks at her friends deeply hoping that none of them get hurt she moves to within 30 ft of them keeping her distance from the demonic constructs. She prepares to heal her comrades wounds.

The three Retreiver all emit rays of energy from their eyes, one ray strikes Gereon squarely in the chest, for a brief second his skin darkens to a stone-like consistency before returning to it's normal hue.  While the other two rays both miss their intended targets.  

Moving forward with in a burst of speed the center of the two spiker-like constructs reached the portcullis and strikes thru the bars at Silvanyck, who manages to dodge out of the way at the last instant.  Meanwhile the other two Retreivers stretch up to their full height and begin to climb over the 30 foot high walls.

Emitting various animal-like noise and gestures Vhandamere causes a column of fire to envelope two of the three Retreiver's, leaving behind burn marks in the Retrievers tough flesh.

Not wanting to draw attacks to his invisible fellows, Silvanyck lofts into the air once more and unleashes another blast at the constructs. 

Flying in the air Silvanyck watches in satisfaction as his Eldritch Blast once again leaps among the Retreivers, striking all three in quick succession.

Flying up to the top of the wall Ununkua'em slashes furiously at the Retreiver before him, striking three times, the Retreiver literally falls apart as the Ununkua'em razor-sharp sword easily hews through it's stony hide.

Secure in the invisibility globe, Ilshana casts a spell and grins as her fears are replaced by confidence! She draws her rapier and prepares to charge into battle!

Gereon realizing he has lost the mantle of invisibility shifts off to the side to give himself some cover behind the wall, his hands weaving a swift knot in the air as he speaks an old elven phrase regarding the steely bark of the ancient tree of life.

OOC: At this stage Silvanyck, Gereon, Ununkua'em & Vhandamere are visible targets.

*Initiative*
23 Devona (Readies an action)
21 Retriever1 (Attacks Gereon with Eye Ray[Petrification], ranged touch attack 24, success. Save 28 vs DC 18, success. Then moves to the top of the wall)
21 Retriever2 (Attacks Gereon with Eye Ray[Cold], ranged touch attack 12, miss. Attacks Silvanyck28 vs AC 30 ish, failure)
21 Retriever3 (Attacks Silvanyck with Eye Ray[Fire], ranged touch attack 15, miss. Then moves to the top of the wall)
12 Vhandamere (Cast Flame strike, for 21 points of damage)
12 Silvanyck (Eldritch Blast[Chain] 19, 15, 23. Three hits for 23, 21 & 25 points of damage)
09 Ununkua'em (Moves 30', Attacks R3 36, 28, 31, three hits for 42, 40 & 39 points of damage)
09 Ilshana (Casts Heroism then draws Rapier)
08 Gereon (Cast Barkskin thru Tapestry)

*Spell Effects Summary*[sblock]
Everyone:
Endure Elements : 24 hr. duration, protects down to -50 up to 140 degree F
Extended Greater Mage Armour: 18 hr. duration, +6 armour bonus to AC (applies against incorporeal attacks)
Greater Resistance: +3 resistance bonus to saves, 24 hr. duration 
Invisibility Sphere: 10 radius, 10 minutes duration
Protection from Arrows: 9 hr. duration, DR 10/magic vs. ranged weapons (absorbs up to 90 damage total)
Armour of Darkness: +5 Defection & Darkvision 60, 90 minutes.
Haste: 10 rounds duration
Shield of Faith: +3 Deflection, (10 minutes)
Barkskin through Tapestry: +4 enhancement bonus to natural armor for everyone (90 min. duration).

Ilshana
Bears Endurance: +4 Con, 10 minutes duration.
Heroism

Silvanyck
Fell Flight: Flight 30' (good), 24 hours duration.
See the Unseen: Darkvision 60' & See Invisibility, 24 hours duration.
Greater Invisibility: 10 rounds duration (expired).

Ununkua'em
Chain of Defense: +2 Insight, 10 rounds duration.

Vhandamere
Enhanced Wild Shape: Fleshraker Dinosaur, 10 hr duration.
Venomfire: 10d6 Acid damage, 10 hr duration.
[/sblock]

Conditional Summary
Devona 79/79
Gereon 38/58
Ilshana 68/68
Silvanyck 50/57
Ununkua'em 163/163
Vhandamere 98/98
Retreiver1 65% of maximum
Retreiver2 54% of maximum
Retreiver3 -48% of maximum (Dead)

Courtyard Battle - Round 4


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

Pleased with his success, Silvanyck rises a little higher over the wall and unleashes his Eldritch power once more at the remaining constructs.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2006)

Ilshana points her rapier at the only monster remaining on the ground, and says loudly, "Charge of the Spirit Legion!" She then launches herself directly at the portcullis! An instant before she hits it however, her form (to those who can see it) turns misty, translucent...and evaporates.

A moment later she reappears on the other side, already in position to attack Retriever 2. Her cloak of invisibility vanishes as she drives the point of her rapier forward, calling out, "Seven Thunders Strike!"

As the sword strikes true, a silver-white bolt of lightning cracks down from the sky upon the retriever as well!

(OOC - Casting Swift Etherealness to penetrate the gate and move into position. Then using Channel Spell as a standard action, channeling Shocking Grasp into my rapier attack. Attack roll is 1d20+22, and target has no Dex bonus to AC. Damage is 1d6+2 (+5d6 electrical). Current AC is 32, touch AC 20. Current HP is 88 (inc HP from Bear's Endurance).)


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 17, 2006)

As the demon construct goes crashing to the ground, Ununkua'em watches, still concerned about the demonic reinforcements.  With his blue eyes blazing with power he extends his gigantic greatsword forward and fly recklessly forward to thrust his sword at the retriever furthest from the group.

OOC-
[sblock]
Okay, shouldn't have been able to full attack unless I had hustled first, so I will charge myself 3 power points.

BTW nice maps!

Ununkua'em will charge the one furthest from the group, full power attacking as he does so.

+17 to hit 3d6+37 for damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 17, 2006)

Seeing that the battle is going well, Vhandamere waits stoicly for the huge demonic construct that was clambering over the wall to leap upon him.

OOC - 
Delay. Pouncing charge if the opportunity arises. Otherwise Full attack if either retriever comes within a 5' adjust.

Combat statistics [sblock]
Normal AC 44 Touch 31, Flat 40
Current AC 48 (+5 Deflection [normally +1])
HP 98
Attack Claw +19 (d6+3+DC 14 d6/d6 poison+10d6 acid)
Full Attack 3 (2 normal +1 for haste) Claws +19 (d6+3+DC 14 d6/d6 poison+10d6 acid), Tail +17 (d6+1+DC 14 d6/d6 poison+10d6 acid)
Pouncing charge 3 (2 normal +1 for haste) Claws +21 (d6+3+DC 14 d6/d6 poison+10d6 acid), Tail +19 (d6+1+DC 14 d6/d6 poison+10d6 acid), and Rake +21 (d6+2)
Special Attack: leaping pounce
Fort +22 (classes +13 con +5 Vow +1 Resistance +3)
Ref +16 (classes +8 Dex +4 Vow +1 Resistance +3)
Will +24 (classes +9 Wis +9 Vow +1 Ninja +2 Resistance +3)
Note: Attack bonus may be +17 Claws&Rake +15 Tail and Saves Fort +16 Ref +13 Will +22. See http://www.enworld.org/showthread.p...08&page=6&pp=40 posts 213 and 216
Effects:
Endure Elements : 24 hr. duration, protects down to -50 up to 140 degree F
Extended Greater Mage Armour: 18 hr. duration, +6 armour bonus to AC (applies against incorporeal attacks but doesn't stack with Vow armor bonus)
Greater Resistance: +3 resistance bonus to saves, 24 hr. duration
Protection from Arrows: 9 hr. duration, DR 10/magic vs. ranged weapons (absorbs up to 90 damage total)
Armour of Darkness: +5 Defection & Darkvision 60, 90 minutes.
Haste: 9 rounds duration
Shield of Faith: +3 Deflection, 10 minutes)
Enhanced Wild Shape: Fleshraker Dinosaur, 10 hr duration. (scent & low light vision)
Venomfire: 10d6 Acid damage, 10 hr duration.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Seeing the tightly grouped foes beneath it, the Retreiver on top of the of the wall launches itself from the 30' drop and lands on top of the group below, Devona emerge unscathed, Vhandamere staggers out from beneath the heavy construct battered and bruised, while Vhandameres faithful companion Hopzeru remains bleeding and broken on the ground, next to the shattered husk that once was Silvanyck.   Meanwhile the other Retriever begins the climb up onto the top of the wall.

Still invisible Devona moves over to the remains of Silvanyck and drags them to safety, pilling out a pinch of diamond dust Devona quickly chants the word to her revivify spell, and is pleased to see life restored to her fallen companion.

Recovering from the Retreivers crushing attack, Vhandamere attacks the construct with renewed fury, slashing with both claws and tearing with his bite Vhandamere savagely opens three ragged wounds upon it's stony hide.

As the demon construct goes crashing to the ground, Ununkua'em watches, still concerned about the demonic reinforcements.  With his blue eyes blazing with power he extends his gigantic greatsword forward and fly recklessly forward to thrust his sword at the retriever furthest from the group.

Attacking the Retreiver on top of the wall the construct lashes out at the Goliath as he approaches but Ununkua'em manages to block the clumsy attack, knocking the claw aside gives the Goliath the opening he was hoping for, bringing his large sword down upon the construct abdomen Ununkua'em manages to nearly slice the Retreiver in two.

Ilshana points her rapier at the construct on the ground (R1), and says loudly, "Charge of the Spirit Legion!" She then launches herself directly at the Retreiver! An instant before she hits it however, her form (to those who can see it) turns misty, translucent...and evaporates.

A moment later she reappears on the other side of the Retreiver. Her cloak of invisibility vanishes as she drives the point of her rapier forward, calling out, "Seven Thunders Strike!"

As the sword strikes true, a silver-white bolt of lightning cracks down from the sky upon the retriever as well!

*OOC: 
Silvanyck, Gereon, Ununkua'em, Vhandamere & Ilshana are visible targets.*

*Combat Summaries*[sblock]
*Initiative*
23 Devona (Drags Silvanyck clear of the Retreiver, then cast revivify)
21 Retriever1 (Jumps onto group below Save 26(Dev), 32(Vha), 16(Sil) & 22(Hop) vs DC 18, 4 successes. for 53 points of damage)
21 Retriever2 (AoO vs Ununkua'em 21, miss. Attacks Ununkua'em with  Eye Ray[Cold], ranged touch attack 12, miss. Attacks Silvanyck28 vs AC 30 ish, failure)
12 Vhandamere (Attacks R127, 25 & 30. Three hits for 9 + 9 +7 +27 Venomfire)
12 Silvanyck 
09 Ununkua'em (Attacks R2 30, hit for 45 points of damage)
09 Ilshana (Casts Swift Etherealness, then attacks R1 35, hit for 4 +30 [Shocking Grasp] points of damage.)
08 Gereon ?

*Spell Effects Summary*
Everyone:
Endure Elements : 24 hr. duration, protects down to -50 up to 140 degree F
Extended Greater Mage Armour: 18 hr. duration, +6 armour bonus to AC (applies against incorporeal attacks)
Greater Resistance: +3 resistance bonus to saves, 24 hr. duration 
Invisibility Sphere: 10 radius, 10 minutes duration
Protection from Arrows: 9 hr. duration, DR 10/magic vs. ranged weapons (absorbs up to 90 damage total)
Armour of Darkness: +5 Defection & Darkvision 60, 90 minutes.
Haste: 10 rounds duration
Shield of Faith: +3 Deflection, (10 minutes)
Barkskin through Tapestry: +4 enhancement bonus to natural armour for everyone (90 min. duration).

Ilshana
Bears Endurance: +4 Con, 10 minutes duration.
Heroism

Silvanyck
Fell Flight: Flight 30' (good), 24 hours duration.
See the Unseen: Darkvision 60' & See Invisibility, 24 hours duration.
Greater Invisibility: 10 rounds duration (expired).

Ununkua'em
Chain of Defense: +2 Insight, 8/10 rounds duration.

Vhandamere
Enhanced Wild Shape: Fleshraker Dinosaur, 10 hr duration.
Venomfire: 10d6 Acid damage, 10 hr duration.


Conditional Summary
Devona 79/79
Gereon 38/58
Ilshana 68/68
Silvanyck -1/57 (was at -19)
Ununkua'em 163/163
Vhandamere 44/98
Hopzeru -1/52
Retreiver1 12% of maximum
Retreiver2 24% of maximum[/sblock]

Courtyard Battle - Round 4


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

OOC: Ouch!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2006)

"Hoo!" Ilshana shrieks delightedly as the magical strike blasts at the construct. "The itsy bitsy spider's going down!"

She skips back a step, pressing her back to the stone wall of the tower, and never losing sight of her own defense, begins moving her rapier in a stylized set of motions.

"Now to finish you! Wrath of the red dragon!" She gestures, pointing the sword at the flank of the immense spider-thing. The steel shimmers and shifts, forming a dragon's head from the tip. Its maw opens, blowing a jet of searing flame at the Retriever. Ilshana then sweeps the sword around in a circle, and aims it at the demonic construct again...creating yet another firey blast!

(5' step back from retirever, and casting Scorching Ray on the defensive. Concentration check is +19...allowing me to cast a 2nd level spell defensively with no chance of failure. Two ranged touch attacks at +13 each (this includes the -4 penalty for firing at a target in melee).)


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 27, 2006)

"Right here abomination, right here."


OOC - Vhandamere continues to attack. But will forgo his Dex bonus in order to 'get in its face'. AC34 touch 31


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 28, 2006)

Gereon hurls a pinch of ash upward at the retriever battling the goliath on the battlement, "aduro!"  The ashes combust and surge as a fiery bolt into the retriever.

The tall elf steps back next to Devona, his fingers tingling.









*OOC:*


Cast Kelgore's Fire Bolt 5d6 fire damage, reflex save DC 20 for half; Gereon should be at full HP not 38 of 58, he took no damage that I can see in any post.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 30, 2006)

*OOC: FYI I'm waiting on afew more post before I move onto the next combat round*


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 30, 2006)

Checking to see if any of the constructs are still alive, Ununkua'em brings his massive sword to bear against it.

OOC-

[sblock]
If there are any retrievers up, he will full attack one if he is within reach (or 5' step) (Power attacking for 4 or +20/+15 for 3d6 +27)

If there aren't he will charge one (full power attack +17 for 3d6 + 37)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2006)

*Silvanyck*

OOC: Silvanyck isn't exactly in a position to add much right now.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2006)

I believe this game's been cancelled, due to GM's time constraints.

He has a thread on the Talk forum...


----------

